# Форум для тамады-организатора Праздника > Праздник на любой вкус и аудиторию > Тематические праздники >  Счастье не в деньгах, а в их количестве

## Ольгия

Счастье не в деньгах, а в их количестве.
Ну, мы-то с вами понимаем, дорогие ведущие, что нам счастье будет, если мы сможем наполнить свою тематическую программу тематическими конкурсами. Поэтому прошу всех желающих поделиться игровыми моментами про деньги, с деньгами и прочей "капустой". БЕСПЛАТНО  :Taunt:

----------

Николай Бугаков (24.11.2016), Роза31 (02.12.2016), Славина (24.11.2016), ТАТЬЯНА55 (24.11.2016)

----------


## Славина

Готовим такой праздник с друзьями, вот что нашла в нете по этому поводу. Если будут ещё идеики, кидайте!

День денег 

Вот ещё *Татьяна55* как-то делилась такой штучкой

Жабу задавим
Поднимите руку, кто хотел бы иметь много денег.(гости поднимают руки).
А теперь поднимите руки те, кто хотел бы иметь денег больше, чем ваш начальник (гости поднимают руки).
А теперь поднимите руки те, кто хотел бы иметь денег столько, сколько у президента (гости поднимают).
А теперь я скажу вам волшебный рецепт. Разотрите свои ладони, чтобы они стали горячими. Растёрли? 
А теперь этими горячими ладонями разотрите себе грудь... (пауза)... 
Чувствуете...как жаба отпускает!!! 
А теперь давайте выпьем за то, чтобы каждый имел столько денег, сколько хочет!!!

Ещё можно на скорость стричь капусту, дуть деньги на ветер.

----------

Neit (30.11.2016), oga (09.05.2017), sovetik (27.06.2018), лариса львовна (28.02.2018), наталья севрюкова (24.09.2018), Николай Бугаков (24.11.2016), Ольгия (24.11.2016), Роза31 (02.12.2016), ТАТЬЯНА55 (03.12.2016)

----------


## bree80

когда готовилась к юбилею в стиле ГАНГСТЕР, нашла в просторах интернета несколько конкурсов на тему денег:

Конечно, ограбить банк или ювелирную лавку — дело нехитрое. Но награбленное нужно спрятать, а это сможет не каждый.
Для конкурса нужны две пары участников. Каждой паре выдают определённую сумму в долларах (в купюрах по одному доллару).
Ведущий: Девушкам нужно быстро припрятать эти купюры в различных незаметных местах на костюме своего мужчины. Можно использовать в качестве таких мест внутренний карман, лацканы пиджака, носки, шляпу. Задание было бы простейшим, если только не один момент: в каждое «укромное место» можно, лишь положить одну банкноту. Пара, что успеет припрятать всю сумму быстрее, оставляет её себе. 
(в этой игре гости сами захотели продолжить конкурс и выигрывала та команда, которая быстрее нашла все купюры - я вызывала 3 команды, которые состояли из одного парня и 3 девушек)

Громкое ограбление. «Пора проявить себя в настоящем деле! Двум командам предстоит ограбить банки (емкости, полные мелочи). Конечно, уважение заслужат самые быстрые и хваткие. На операцию у вас будет всего 3 минуты». Добывать денежки придется каждому члену поочередно: с помощью ложки зачерпнуть из банки монеты и добежать с награбленным до мешка. В конце сравнить добычу, взвесив мешки на весах.
(купила детские монетки, их сложнее перенести, выиграла та команда, у которой было больше монеток)

[img]http://*********ru/12378224.jpg[/img]

Конкурс «Стрижка зелени» развеселит публику. Желающим завязываются глаза, они состригают привязанные на нитках «купюры», напечатанные на принтере.

«Запах денег»
Этот конкурс на обоняние. Участие принимают от двух человек. Игроки садятся за стол, после чего им завязывают глаза. Перед участниками кладут подставку с разными купюрами, нужно по запаху определить ее номинал. Тот, кто правильно определит больше купюр, тот и победил.

«Дележка добычи»
Заранее в трехлитровую банку кладутся фальшивые купюры и монеты разного номинала. Банка набивается до верха. Выбирается около десяти участников, каждый из которых делает ставку, какая сумма находится в банке и сколько денег припадет на каждого гангстера. Тот, кто более точно определил сумму в банке – побеждает.

----------

oga (09.05.2017), Бегущая по волнам (30.11.2016), Николай Бугаков (24.11.2016), Ольгия (24.11.2016), Славина (24.11.2016), ТАТЬЯНА55 (24.11.2016)

----------


## Славина

Помню давно проводила конкурс с банкой и с водой. На мероприятии были одни мужчины, азарта было  - не унять! 

*Лучший снайпер*

В трехлитровую банку ставят стакан, затем емкость полностью заполняют водой. Теперь приглашают всех желающих продемонстрировать свой снайперский талант. Участник должен своей монеткой с определенного расстояния попасть не просто в банку, но именно в стакан. А сделать это непросто, поскольку вода изменяет траекторию монетки. Победитель получает в награду все монеты, что оказались в банке.

----------

oga (09.05.2017), Николай Бугаков (24.11.2016), Ольгия (24.11.2016), ТАТЬЯНА55 (24.11.2016)

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Ну, мы-то с вами понимаем, дорогие ведущие, что нам счастье будет, если мы сможем наполнить свою тематическую программу тематическими конкурсами. Поэтому прошу всех желающих поделиться игровыми моментами про деньги, с деньгами и прочей "капустой". БЕСПЛАТНО


Отличная тема,давно собираю инфу и поняла,что на полноценный тематический праздник не сложно наскребсти. Только точно не помню,где и у кого все это насобирала,так же как и обожаемую "жабу"(см. сообщение №2 от Иры Славиной) Она к стати,в том виде у меня не совсем заходила,я её подсебятивала.. :Aga: 
Чтоб было настроение
Весь год у нас хорошее
Сейчас все дружно, громко
Похлопаем в ладоши

Чтоб денежки текли к нам,
И только миллионы,
Возьмитесь все скорее 
За что-нибудь зеленое.

А чтоб жилось весь год нам
Счастливо и здорово
Коснитесь все какой-нибудь
Бутылочки спиртного! 

Если хочешь в дружбе жить,
Надо другом дорожить!
Вот нетрудная забава - 
Обними соседа справа!
..да и слева обними
а всем напротив ПОДМИГНИ!

У нас пускай не будет
В год обезьяны бед.
и в честь её возьмемся
Мы все за красный цвет

Чтоб выросла зарплата
Хотя бы раза в два
К предмету прикоснитесь
Цвета «ЗолотА»

Чтоб отогнать все беды,
Несчастья прочь от нас
Бьем каблуками по полу,
Уверенно сейчас!

Того, кто всё исполнил
Ждет СЧАСТЬЕ и УСПЕХ!
Прошу поднять бокалы
И выпить дружно Всех!!!
Так давайте улыбнёмся,
Крепко за руки возьмёмся!
Удача будет целый год,
Если станем (выйдем) в хоровод!
*муз. игра*
Кризис нам не помеха для веселья, мы свою жизнь строим сами так как хотим и т.д. 
И поэтому давайте в наступающем году сами будем управлять валютой и т.д
_Дальше вызываем 5 человек, которые на взгляд гостей самые удачливые - они должны будут изображать ту или иную валюту!
Раздаём небольшой реквизит—ободки_это продолжение ободков.
[img]http://*********ru/12386189m.jpg[/img]

1. Доллар--- он крутой американский парень . его все хотят.( муз 1 )
[img]http://*********ru/12371850m.jpg[/img]

2. Евро- Валюта очень интересная. Тоже хочет ,чтобы все его хотели. Приходится для этого постараться. ( муз 2 )
[img]http://*********ru/12346250m.jpg[/img]

3. Юань - Что же можно сказать про юань? А юань всегда в теме! Он всегда работает и всегда улыбается! ( муз 3) 

4. Рубль –что про него сказать? Хотим мы или нет-мы от него сильно зависим. Пусть у него всё будет хорошо! ( муз 4 )
[img]http://*********ru/12326795m.jpg[/img]

5. Тенге--он стойкий, потому что до сих пор существует! Он зависит от всех остальных валют: и от доллара, и от евро, и от российского. А теперь еще и плавучий. У нас в стране в ходу все валюты.( муз 5)
[img]http://*********ru/12384134m.jpg[/img] 
финал:
_Деньги собирают каждый свою команду-в паровозики . Кто какой валюте доверяет.Потом хоровод- чтобы независимо от валюты мы все реально были богаты и счастливы._
Мы уверенны, что всё будет в наступающем хорошо! ( Танец под Сердючку "Всё будет хорошо")
[img]http://*********ru/12379014m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********ru/12342151m.jpg[/img]
За золотую валюту благодарим Гену moros


* Поздравление - шутка с фотосессией*
Ведущий: Друзья! А скажите, есть среди вас кто-то, кто любит стрелять? 
О, вижу что есть. А не стрельнете мне денег для поездки в ПАРИЖ? Нет, не стрельнете? Ну и ладно, зато сейчас я вам покажу денежную купюру России. 
Под музыку выносят напечатанную на баннере или большом листе бумаги купюру номиналом 5000 рублей .

Ведущий: Вот вы скажите, почему на наших российских рублях печатают фотографии городов? 
А почему на деньгах разных стран печатают портреты известных людей? 
Мне кажется, что это не справедливо.

Ведь в мире есть много людей, которые пусть и не известные,
но заслуживают не меньше других, чтобы их портрет был на купюрах с деньгами.
Вы согласны?

А наш юбиляр заслуживает, чтобы его портрет украшал банкноту в 5000 рублей? Правильно – заслуживает!
ПОКАЗЫВАЕТ КУПЮРУ изображение, то есть портрет юбиляра.

Ведущий: Вот мы и исправили эту оплошность. 
Прошу юбиляра подняться к своей первой банкноте. Осторожно, на ней еще не высохла краска…
А теперь каждый гость может сфотографироваться С ЮБИЛЯРОМ И ИМЕННОЙ КУПЮРОЙ 
Гости устраивают фотосессию.

Ведущий: И вот наш юбиляр стал легендой, он стал богат. Вы спросите – разве можно стать богатым только за то, что твой портрет напечатали на денежной купюре? А я вам отвечу – я разве сказала, что он стал богаче материально? 
Наш юбиляр стал богаче благодаря вам – друзьям. 
Ведь только вы, друзья, делаете мир и жизнь друг друга лучше и веселее.

Поэтому сейчас я прошу вас поиграть со мной в одну игру.
Давайте называть для нашего юбиляра красивые эпитеты, которые заканчиваются на суффикс – ищ!

И так, начнем: - пример игры и пример эпитетов: мы желаем юбиляру Деньжищ!
Мы желаем юбиляру любвищи! И так далее.
И вот этими эпитетами и заканчивается сценка.

----------

Doloress (03.04.2018), Natka (29.10.2017), oga (09.05.2017), Бегущая по волнам (30.11.2016), Владлена (04.06.2017), Елена33в (17.09.2019), Жаннэт (07.02.2017), Николай Бугаков (24.11.2016), Ольгия (24.11.2016), Роза31 (02.12.2016)

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

*Лимономания*  Во всех "магнитах" прдаются 0,2 бутылочки с сиропом..в том числе и Лимонным. Обожаю дарить 0.2 бутылочки в стекле с Лимонадом. В "фитпрайсах" продается в том числе и мыло "осенний вальс"-лимоном. Эконом вариант- пакетики с лимонной кислотой или Аскорбинка.
Ну а дальше  инфа стернечиная 
Перед тем как подарить лимоны На каждом лимоне нарисовать любую купюру денежную Можно дать в руки именинику пустое лукошко и со славами 
Вот в этом перекладывать лимончики конечно же нужно всё это импровизировать 

С далеких времен знает весь белый свет,
Что лучше подарка, чем денежки, нет,
А зная, что лучше всех денег рубли
ЛИМОНЧИКОВ десяток тебе принесли.

Вот этот мы дарим тебе безвозмездно,
за то, что позвала любезно,
В этом Десятка - заначка в прозрачный чулок,
В этом Десяточку с нас – подоходный налог,

В этом Десятку на рюмку, а может на две,
Пускай хоть чуть-чуть пошумит в голове,
В этом Десятку добавим тебе на сервиз,
В этом Десятку подарим тебе, как сюрприз,

Вот в этом лимоне Десятку тебе на наряд от ''Версаче''
Еще на проезд до работы, без сдачи.
В этом Десятку на нитки для кофты красивой
Свяжешь, наденешь и станешь счастливой.

В этом Десятку на то, чтоб сходить в ресторан,
В этом Десятку на то, чтоб заначить в карман,
В этом Десятку так просто к финансам прирост,
Все, что задумано, чтобы сбылось.

И заостряем ваше внимание
В этом в этом Десятку за твои на работе страдания,
В этом Десятку – за нашу крепкую дружбу,
В этом Десятку за то, что уж выпить бы нужно,
А это добавка к последней десятке,
Чтоб жизнь у тебя была в полном порядке!
На икру и на салями-
Купюру с ЛИМОНЫМИ нолями!



Никогда не забывайте, что из любого лимона можно сделать лимонад!
А если вам часто достаются лимоны, значит кто - то заботится об 
укреплении Вашего иммунитета! Солнечный лимон - это кладезь витаминов и 
положительных эмоций. Используйте клад по назначению


Перевязать лимоны ленточкой и подписать записочками - пожеланиями. 
Можно нарисовать смайлики. Надписи лучше всего делать маркером для CD – 
получается ярко, четко и не расплывается при последующих касаниях пальцами. 
Если же вы допустите какую-нибудь ошибку, ее можно запросто исправить, 
затерев с помощью губки и мыла.Напишите на каждом лимоне по одному 
пожеланию: «Любовь», «Здоровье», «Счастье» и т.д. И вручайте их имениннику 
со словами, что вот, мол, съешь лимончик с соответствующей надписью, и 
будет тебе счастье!


Что за "ЛИ"? Что за "МОН"?
В звуках нету смысла,
Но едва шепнут "ЛИМОН",
Сразу станет миллион.
"Тебе лимон и мне лимон - мы получим миллион!"


Дарим лимоны вперемешку с апельсинами и продолжаем:
"О!!! Случилось чудо! Еще вчера здесь были только обычные лимоны, но уже за 
несколько минут часть лимонов волшебным образом преобразились, приобрела 
сладость и невиданный, это возможно только если лимоны попадают в ауру 
людей, которые очень сильно любят друг друга!"
Лимоны и апельсины, аккуратно перевязанные ленточками, смотрятся очень 
нарядно.


Лимоны
Добавляя мед с малинкой ,
Потому что в серединке
Он содержит аскорбинку .
Кислотой наполнен он ,
Доктор Айболит - лимон !


Цитрус, но не мандарин,
Не грейпфрут, не апельсин,
С чаем сладким дружит он,
Желтый, кислый фрукт лимон

Юбиляр,вы, не болейте,
Чаще чай с лимоном пейте.
Ведь лимон на вкус приятный,
Хоть немного кисловатый.
В нем полезных много свойств,
С ним не будет беспокойств.


Не прельщает тебя виноград,
Груши-яблоки пальцем не тронешь,
Апельсинам и киви не рад:
Ты давно обожаешь лимоны.

Вот положишь привычно в рядок
Аппетитные жёлтые кольца,
Сахарком пересыплешь чуток,
И слюна на язык навернётся!

Чтоб здоровья иметь на сто лет,
Витаминчик «С» нужен.
Потому – пол-лимона в обед,
И ещё пол-лимона на ужин.

А для тех, кто подумал: «чудак»,
Объяснишь предпочтенья во вкусе:
Не закусишь хурмою коньяк,
Да и дыней его не закусишь!
(Т. Давиденко)

Ну и анекдот,в тему..думаю это можно действительно обыграть!
[img]http://*********ru/12380046m.jpg[/img]

*Бизнес-викторина*

1. Их часто кидают на ветер (Деньги)
2. Деньги на черный день (Заначка)
3. Чем гребут деньги ? (Лопатой)
4. Его любят деньги. (Счет)
5. Счет поступлений и долгов данной организации. (Дебет)
6. Валюта Армении (Драм)
7. Конкурент доллара (Евро)
8. Какая денежная валюта может расти на дереве? (Крона)
9. "Рыбная валюта" Киргизии. (Сом)
10. Процент от рубля (Копейка)
11. Контора с боссом и факсом. (Офис)
12. Бумага с курсом. (Акция)
13. Увертюра к зарплате (Аванс)
14. Список получателей ЗП (Ведомость)
15. Синоним купюры. (Банкнота)
16. Чей портрет красуется на 50 $? (Грант)
17. Дающий в долг. (Кредитор)
18. Это богатство Карл Маркс смог создать только на бумаге (Капитал)
19. Где держат в заложниках ценные вещи? (Ломбард)
20. Эквивалент при обмене на мыло.( Шило)
21. Финансовая структура, заранее рассчитанная на обман вкладчиков. (Пирамида)
22. Бумажный совладелец предприятия. (Акционер)
23. Ящик, где хранится ЗП (Сейф)
24. Подстраховочный взгляд назад. (Оглядка)
25. И волейболельная, и тарифная. (Сетка)
26. Погодные условия в коллективе (Климат)
27. Рояль после налогов. (Арфа)

----------

Natka (29.10.2017), ZAVCLUB (01.10.2019), Елена33в (17.09.2019), Николай Бугаков (24.11.2016), Ольгия (24.11.2016)

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

Этот *игровой блок* мы с подружкой в том году впервые презентовали на встрече коллег праздничной индустрии.
Тр.1. выход 
-Добрый вечер, дорогие ...................,давайте Все вместе дружно подарим ИМ наши аплодисменты!!ТР.2. Хлопки
-А теперь подарим аплодисменты тем, кто сегодня пришли порадоваться и поддержать материально виновников торжества!
ТР.3. фон ведущих
-К стати о деньгах!Как мы их с Вами считаем? Если крупные,то берём пачку и прямо так и начинаем-шик-шик,шик-шик,КРАСОТА!
-А если мелкие,то то же красиво-дзинь-дзинь,дзин-дзинь,так бы и слушала,так бы и считала!!!
-Я вижу Вы то же любите это занятие,тогда эта часть столола у нас считают бумажные:шик-шик,когда я буду показвать вам рукой,а ваш стол будет считать металлические : дзинь-дзинь,я буду показывать другой рукой!
-И так,попробуем? Внимание на меня!!!(начинаю «дерижировать» столами)Если Свадьба,то мелодия…..???...... на Юбилей-«хеппи бёздей»на НГ «джинг белз»Самым активным 10 человек приглашаю в центр
ТР.4. Выход участников
-вот всю жизнь мечтала, быть такой богатой, чтобы раздавать деньги на право и налево!
-Пожалуй  потешу себя, раздам,порадуюсь! И остальных порадую!
ТР.5. Раздаем деньги-сувенирные (Обмазались денюшкой)
-чтобы было все честно, пересчитываем! Должно быть по 10 купюр
ТР.3. фон     (Считают, интерактив с залом)
-я попрошу сейчас встать на 1 минуточку,всех гостей… (встали…) аплодисменты сами  себе!
-пусть сейчас присядут все у кого ИПОТЕКА им и так тяжело бедненьким..
-давайте предложим хоть немного  отдохнуть, тем, у кого КРЕДИТ
-тогда пусть останутся ВСЕ те, кто НИРАЗУ не занимал и не одалживал деньги
-Я не представляю, как вам это удаётся! Аплодисменты этим удивительным людям!
-Ну,что у всех поровну?(если кто то лукавит,даю ему ещё)Теперь ваша задача раздать эти купюры всем присутствующим! Больше одной купюры в руки не давать!
ТР.6. Раздали купюры(Раздают, кто первый раздал, получает золотую шоколадку монету и присаживается в зал)
-А сейчас, кто больше и быстрее соберет! ТР.7.собираем купюры    (собрали, самому жадному 2 монеты и на место!)
ТР.3.фон  Делим на 2 команды по 4 человека
ТР.8. Эстафета, кто больше наносит.Я раздаю по 1 купюре,а Ж и Н собирают у своих команд или Ю. изображает с лодошками «весы».на НГ начальник.
Тр.3. Проигравшей команде выдаем сладкий приз и садим на место.                                 Осталось 4
-У вас есть уникальная возможность пустить деньги на ветер.  В прямом смысле слова!! Дуем на купюры! 
ТР.9.дуем на купюры Осталось трое.
ТР.3. фон  И. ну а теперь от виртуала к риалу: 100р. Большие деньги?  Нет! Тогда нужно найти и принести по 100 реальных рублей! 
ТР.10. собирают 100р
ТР.00…. Вручаем конфеты 5 шт. осталось двое!
-Перед вами банк….банка с капустой, раскручиваем крышечки, вытягиваем купюры ,достаём ножницы иии…стрижем капусту! Но считаются только целые купюры!
ТР.11. Стригут
-И вы у нас счастливчик, везунчик! И в вашей компании предлагаем всем желающим искупаться в денежном дожде!!Симорон- подбрасываем в верх деньги и купаемся,купаемся!
ТР.12. денежный дождь

----------

katyakotkot (28.11.2016), oga (09.05.2017), Инна Уманская (26.11.2016), Николай Бугаков (24.11.2016), Ольгия (24.11.2016), Славина (24.11.2016)

----------


## Славина

А ещё, Тань, в твоей теме я увидела это и гоняю на мероприятиях с успехом.))

Симорон пришел на праздник!!!Держалка застольная.(ЮЛИЯ ГАНДРАБУРА, г. Северодвинск) 

Чтобы привлечь успех и счастье, 
Деньги, славу и богатство, 
Жить в любви вдвоем, воркуя, 
Вспомним символы Феншуя… 

Бог ХОТТЕЙ – вот счастья божество, 
Желанья ваши выполнит легко! 
А чтоб поменьше было у него хлопот- 
Погладьте ласково вы соседский живот! 
(чем больше животик тем больше счастья перепадёт) 

Чтоб ваши финансы не пели романсы, 
Купите вы жабу, как символ богатства. 
Доверьте ей деньги, как профессионалу 
И вилкой дружно постучите по бокалу! 

В Феншуе есть с поднятой лапою кошка, 
Гостей и удачу приманит немножко. 
Вы спинку расправьте, теперь не зевайте, 
И сразу двумя руками махайте! 

Еще один символ Феншуя – бык. 
Мощный и сильный, работать привык. 
Чтоб цели добиться его вы купите 
И ножками по полу дружно стучите!!! 

Удачу в карьере, признанье коллег 
Подарит вам рыба, с ней ждет вас успех! 
Среда обитания рыб - конечно, вода, 
Спиртного коснитесь бутылки слегка!!! 

Чтоб неразлучным быть друг с другом, 
Жить в верности, любви с супругом, 
Пусть утки-мандаринки скажут вам КРЯ! 
А вы возьмитесь за руки, друзья! 

Гордопарящий орел в небесах- 
Символ свободы и славы в делах. 
Усилим энергию, день будет хорошим, 
Похлопаем громко все вместе в ладоши!!! 

Жезл ЖУИ – символ здорового секса, 
Больше движений и меньше текста! 
С партнером своим отложите беседу, 
Воздушный поцелуй посылайте соседу!!! 
Спасибо, родные, пусть ждет вас успех, 
А я приглашаю выпить вас всех!!!!

Нарезки

----------

Doloress (03.04.2018), oga (09.05.2017), Бегущая по волнам (30.11.2016), Инна Уманская (26.11.2016), Николай Бугаков (24.11.2016), Ольгия (24.11.2016), Свято с Наталкою (02.12.2016), ТАТЬЯНА55 (24.11.2016), черника (24.11.2016)

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> гоняю на мероприятиях с успехом.


Здорово! Спасибо за нарезки Ира!Тогда лови ещё

Симоронский *обряд "Деньги работают"*
Муз 01 (выход )
Приветствую ВСЕХ!!
Когда человек ожидает чего-то хорошего, какой он делает жест? (потирает руки) потрите свои руки.
Муз 02 (руки трём)
 Посмотрите, красные? У кого не красные – потрите ещё.
Муз 03 (руки чешем)
 А теперь почешите правую ладошку, это к чему? Правильно здороваться. А сейчас левую. Это к чему? Точно, к деньгам! А чтоб точно было к деньгам об карман надо её почесать. И чем сильнее чешем, тем лучше. )) Ну раз к деньгам, так к деньгам!  (раздаю деньги.В реальности, они свои деньги достают)
Муз 04 (деньги достают)
Приглашаю всех гостей в центр зала, они выходят с деньгами, неважно какого достоинства, чем больше купюр, тем лучше... 
Муз 05  (идут в центр зала) 
Загадывают какую то конкретную сумму(ну там тысяч 100 или 300, хоть миллион, какую хотят)
Муз 06 (колдуем.представляем сумму)
А сейчас, представим эти деньги и помечаем, что именно столько отныне ты получаешь ежемесячно, а дальше, деньги должны работать!!!
Муз 07 (деньгами обмениваемся)
Затем они под музыку, начинаем активно обмениваться со всеми подряд,деньгами. Кому-то отдали, и какую-то денежку забрали себе. 
Затем гости должны искупаться в денежном дожде. Кидают вверх и очень хорошо, если деньги падают на тебя сверху, затем нужно быстро, быстро все деньги собрать. Засунуть в кошелёк, в отдельное место и месяц не тратить!!
* * * * * * * * * * * * *
*Как правильно "оставлять" чаевые* (жесткий обломс)
[img]http://*********ru/12341127m.jpg[/img]
* * * * * * * * * * * * *
*Эта инфа для везунчиков или будущих нумизматов 
*
1 руб. 1997 года монета с широким кантом стоимость от 5 -8 тыс.Р-
5 руб 1999 г. У неё рубленные концы цифры 5!!якобы была выпущена в ЕДИНСТВЕННОМ экземпляре!  НО говорят,что это невозможно,значит ищем и надеемся,что повезет именно вам,а цена на эту монетку более 250 тыс!!
50 коп. 2001 г. Московского монетного двора потому и оценивается в 100 тыс.
2 руб. 2001г.  Юбилейный с Гагариным Московский дворюна ней нет знака монетного двора (знак печатают под ПРАВОЙ лапкой орла)! стоимость 3 тыс
2 руб. 2001г.  Московский монетный двор,а значит редкая от 30-50 тыс
1 туб. 2001г. Московский двор от 30 тыс
5 коп 2002г. нет знака монетного двора поэтому стоит 2,5 тыс
1 руб. 2003г. Санкт-Петербургский монетный двор от 10 тыс и более
2 руб 2003г. Санкт-Петербургский двор от 8 тыс
5 руб. 2003г. С-П двор нет под правой лапкой значка монетного двора от 6 тыс руб в зависимости от состояния монеты.
 Ну и в догонку,картинка 
[img]http://*********ru/12374918m.jpg[/img]

----------

oga (09.05.2017), Инна Уманская (26.11.2016), маринатокарь (14.04.2018), Николай Бугаков (24.11.2016), Ольгия (24.11.2016), Славина (24.11.2016)

----------


## skomorox

Можно ещё такой незатейливый денежный конкурс сделать на Нг.

                                Денежное дерево. 
Во время танцев Ведущая устанавливает на сцене горшок из под растения. Это не простой горшок, в нём растёт денежное дерево. 
Чтобы вырастить за одну НГ ночь денежное дерево – нужно, в течение вечера гости должны кидать монеты в горшок, так сказать – на счастье!                                  
В конце вечера, ведущая подсчитывает деньги в горшке (гости не должны видеть этот процесс подсчитывания))))
Потом можно воткнуть в горшок украшенную по-новогоднему ветку ёлки, и предлагает гостям угадать сумму.  
Кто угадал, тот горшок с деньгами и веткой ёлки забирает с собой, в качестве приза.

----------

oga (09.05.2017), Бегущая по волнам (30.11.2016), Николай Бугаков (24.11.2016), Ольгия (24.11.2016), Славина (24.11.2016), ТАТЬЯНА55 (24.11.2016)

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

*шуточное поздравление*,
Вед: Чтобы мир весь увидать
В разных странах побывать
Деньги вам необходимо 
Потихоньку собирать.

Доллар: С долларами ты дружи
И в кармане их держи
Если нужно смело трать 
Мы накопимся опять.

Евро: Мы евро, мы пока растем
И с тобою встречи ждем
В руки нас скорей бери
На сберкнижечку клади.

Рубль: Евро, доллар- это да
Но без рубля ты никуда.
С тобой по жизни мы идем
Приносим радость мы в твой дом
Желаем с бедами не знаться
И в денежках всю жизнь купаться.

Доллар: Тебя к себе мы приглашаем
Евро: Жить в достатке вам желаем
Рубль: И деньгами осыпаем

----------

oga (09.05.2017), Инна Уманская (26.11.2016), наталья севрюкова (24.09.2018), Николай Бугаков (24.11.2016), Ольгия (24.11.2016), Славина (24.11.2016)

----------


## Северяночка

Можно эстафету замутить - команда Доллар и команда Евро. Или какую-нибудь игру с биржей связанную. Потом что -нибудь с хранением денег "в банках" - в какой лучше , стеклянной, жестяной, керамической? 
Опять же пословицы, поговорки про деньги, которые нужно сложить из слов нарезанных и перемешанных( лучше добавить лишние слова) 

И денежные дорожки.

Вариантов много, самый простой - на листочках А4 рисуешь разные денежные знаки ( круто, конечно, если можешь крупно цветные купюры распечатать, а нет так просто знак доллара, евро, да хоть тугрика) Потом раскладываешь их вперемешку в виде дорожки ( можно по принципу классиков). На старт выходит первая команда ( 2-3 человека), вытягивает листочек с денежкой, минуту смотрят на дорожку, запоминают рисунок, потом завязываем ВСЕМ глаза и они по очереди должны пройти , наступая ТОЛЬКО на свои купюры. Например, вытянули доллар и шагают только по долларовым значкам. 
Потом следующая команда. Рисунок дорожки меняем, конечно. 
Обычно команды сразу вытаскивают себе денежку и знают по какой дорожке пойдут. 

Я когда придумала эту игрушку, экспериментировала с разными способами, всегда проходит классно. Главное, чтоб команда не была сильно пьяной и хорошо бы листочки поплотнее делать. 
Если не понятно, пиши, я объясню. Можно и на скорость и на ловкость, а если совсем сплоченная команда, то и на сближение

----------

oga (09.05.2017), Анжелика. (26.11.2016), Бегущая по волнам (30.11.2016), Инна Уманская (26.11.2016), Ольгия (26.11.2016), Славина (26.11.2016)

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> а если совсем сплоченная команда, то и на сближение


Спасибо Юля за игрульку!!!да мне очень понравилось,когда команда -группа поддержки,кричат своему представителю- прямо 1 шаг,в права 2 шага или как то иначе..шум,азарт и веселье гарантировано :Ok:  Сама принимала участие,наша команда выиграла(я кричала :Yahoo: )

----------

Славина (30.11.2016)

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

обещанная ЖАБА,подсебяченая.
*Жабу задавим*
Поднимите руку, кто хотел бы иметь МНОГО денег?(гости поднимают руки).
А теперь поднимите руки те, кто хотел бы иметь денег больше, чем имеете сейчас в ДВА раза? (гости поднимают руки).
Хорошо,не будем мелочиться, в 10 РАЗ?(гости поднимают).
Да что там,в 10,сразу же в 100 раз?(поднимают)
А теперь я Вас научу,как привлечь к себе денежную удачу и финансовое благополучие.
 Разотрите свои ладони, чтобы они стали горячими. Растёрли? 
А теперь эти горячие ладони положите себе на грудь и закройте глаза... (пауза)... 
Чувствуете...как жаба отпускает!!! 
А теперь давайте выпьем за то, чтобы мы имели столько денег сколько хотим и что бы за это нам ничего не было!!!

А это я скопировала с детского раздела :Smile3: ,для чего? можно придумать взрослую викторину у кого какие есть соображения?



> Провожу конкурс "Самый богатый".Конкурс подходит для детей ( 10,11,12,лет).Достаю пачку денег 500-ки ил 1000.(конечно не настоящие),и говорю,сейчас мы выясним кто из вас будет самым богатым,начинаю задавать вопросы(10-15 вопросов) Кто знает ответ,поднимает руку,если отвечает правильно,получает купюру. например:
> Каких камней не бывает в море (сухих)
> Какой самый короткий месяц (февраль)
> Бывает красная,белая и чёрная подсказка,ягода (смородина)
> Что стоит между а И б (и) и т.д. 
> Проводила уже много раз на выпускных 4-х классов, на день рождениях (12 лет)на новый год для 10-11 леток (в школе).Они заряжаются получить побольше денег и с удовольствием отвечают,спорят и думают.

----------

oga (09.05.2017), Инна Уманская (30.11.2016), Ольгия (28.11.2016), Славина (28.11.2016)

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

Простая эстафета,вполне можно деньгами украшать,ну а прищепок,я думаю у всех валом. Игру можно проводить на корпоративах,свадьбах и юбилеях. Как денежное дерево.



> Эстафета «Наряди родителей именинницы»
> Реквизит – конфеты по количеству детей, 2 корзинки, прищепки.
> Поставьте в начале эстафеты корзину с конфетами, а в конце – корзину с прищепками.
> В конце эстафеты напротив команды поставьте папу, напротив второй команды- маму.
> По команде «1, 2, 3, маму с папой наряди!», начинается эстафета.
> Нужно взять одну конфету из корзинки, добежать до папы_мамы, достать одну прищепку из второй корзины и прикрепить конфету прищепкой к одежде. Затем вернуться обратно
> Считают хором сначала конфеты на маме, потом на папе. Определяют победителя — на ком конфет больше, та команда и победила.


То же простая эстафета,типа Официанты и деньги. или ещё как то?



> «Воздушное пирожное» 
> Для игры разделить детей на две команды. Каждой команде выдаются одна пластиковая тарелка и один воздушный шарик. 
> Правила игры: шар кладется на тарелку, тарелка берется правой рукой, левую руку убрать за спину. Необходимо донести «воздушное пирожное» до ориентира, вернуться обратно и передать тарелку следующему участнику. Команда справилась с заданием, когда все участники пройдут эстафету. Обратите внимание детей на то, что придерживать шар нельзя. Если он слетает с тарелки, нужно положить его обратно и продолжать эстафету.

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

Как то так получается,что слежу во многих темах,но ничего не могу с собой поделать..потому как по этой инфе можно целиком весь сценарий построить :Aga: 
У русского народа всегда было спорное и неоднозначное отношение к деньгам. Деньги, безусловно, ценились. Однако широкая русская душа всегда отличалась отсутствием меркантильности, иногда деньги даже отрицались. Дороже денег ценились хорошие человеческие отношения и спокойная жизнь. Посмотрите, какие из этих пословиц отражают ваше отношение к деньгам, и сделайте соответствующие выводы.

*Бедность не порок.*Не надо стыдиться своей бедности. Говорится в утешение тому, кто стыдится своей бедности, или когда сам человек говорит в оправдание своей бедности, когда хочет показать, что не придает им большого значения.

*Голь на выдумки хитра.*Недостаток, отсутствие чего-либо заставляет быть изобретательным и использовать то, что есть. Говорится с одобрением или удовлетворением, когда из-за недостатка чего-либо необходимо придумывают нечто оригинальное, и, как правило, дешевое.

*Деньги – дело наживное.*Говорится с желанием подбодрить, когда кто-либо испытывает денежные затруднения или несет материальные потери.

*Деньги к деньгам льнут.*Говорится либо про богатого человека, либо когда у кого-либо началась серия денежных поступлений из разных источников.

*Деньги не пахнут.*Говорят в ответ на осуждение способа зарабатывания денег.

*Деньги счет любят.*Говорится в оправдание бережливости или усердного пересчитывания денег.

*Долг платежом красен.*Как отнесешься к чему-либо, так отнесутся и к тебе. Говорится тогда, когда в ответ на какое-либо действие или отношение поступают так же.

*За спрос денег не берут.*Говорится с целью подбодрить кого-либо разузнать поподробнее какую-либо информацию.

*Здоровья на деньги не купишь.*Говорится как совет беречь здоровье, а также с осуждением, когда кто-либо в ущерб здоровью старается больше заработать денег.

*Копейка рубль бережет.*Если будешь беречь копейку, то те самым и рубль сбережешь. Говорится как совет быть экономным, не тратить безрассудно деньги.

*Лишние деньги — лишняя забота.*Говорится с целью утешить кого-либо в случае финансовых проблем, либо в оправдание своей бедности.

*Не было гроша, да вдруг алтын.*Грош – старинная медная монета в полкопейки. Алтын – старинная медная монета в три копейки. Вдруг стало много того, чего не было совсем. Говорится при неожиданной удаче, радости, когда после недостатка чего-либо оно появилось в большом количестве.

*Не в деньгах счастье.*Говорится, чтобы утешить, ободрить кого-либо, когда у него нет или мало денег.

*Не все то золото, что блестит.*Не все то, что ярко, привлекательно и бросается в глаза, представляет настоящую ценность. Говорится о том, что не имеет больших достоинств, несмотря на яркий внешний вид.

*Не дорог подарок, дорога любовь.*Добрые чувства, хорошие отношения дороже подарков. Говорится, когда видят в недорогом подарке проявление хорошего отношения, внимание того, кто этот подарок сделал.

*Не имей сто рублей, а имей сто друзей.*Хорошо иметь много друзей. Говорится, когда друзья или знакомые выручают в беде, помогают.

*Не с деньгами жить, а с добрыми людьми.*Говорится, когда хорошие отношения между людьми ценят дороже, чем деньги, богатство.

*При беде за деньгу не стой.*Говорится как совет, что если можно беды миновать, отдав деньги, то лучше заплатить.

*С миру по нитке – голому рубаха.*Если взять от каждого понемногу, то вместе получится что-то достаточное для одного человека.

*С паршивой овцы хоть шерсти клок.*Берут хоть то, что можно взять, если нельзя получить большего. Говорят с неуважением о том, от кого не рассчитывают получить что-нибудь достойное.

*Свои люди – сочтемся.*Близкие люди всегда смогут расплатиться друг с другом, не останутся в долгу. Говорят, когда уверены, что в будущем сумеют договориться.

*Сытый голодного не разумеет.*Сытый человек не способен понять чувств и ощущений голодного человека. Говорится о том, кто не понимает нужд, неудобств или желаний другого.

*Уговор дороже денег.*Если договорились о чем-либо, то надо честно исполнять свои обязательства, потому что честность, честное имя дороже денег. Говорят как напоминание об обязательном выполнении того, о чем договорились.

*Чем богаты, тем и рады.*Говорят, когда просят отнестись с нисхождением к тому, что имеют и чем радушно делятся с другими.

Собранные выше русские пословицы о деньгах и об отношении к ним наглядно демонстрируют культуру и ценности нашего народа.  Эти ценности передались нам на генетическом уровне, на протяжении веков, из поколения в поколение. Имейте в виду, если вы хотите разбогатеть, нельзя отрицать деньги и жить, руководствуясь пословицами: «лишние деньги – лишняя забота», «бедность не порок», «не в деньгах счастье». И в тоже время, не забывайте, что деньги – это всего лишь деньги. Не жертвуйте счастьем, здоровьем и другими человеческими ценностями в погоне за деньгами. В пословицах «За деньги здоровья не купишь», «Не имей сто рублей, а имей сто друзей» отражена народная мудрость истинных ценностей.

С пожеланиями вам побольше друзей, счастья, здоровья, и, конечно же, денег,

----------

oga (09.05.2017), Бегущая по волнам (30.11.2016), Инна Уманская (30.11.2016), Николай Бугаков (30.11.2016), Славина (30.11.2016)

----------


## Славина

> Если не понятно, пиши, я объясню.


Ага, Юляшик, а если разложить дорожкой бутафорские денежки? Или всё таки лучше нарисовать знаки на больших листах? А нет у тебя фото этих дорожек, хоть приблизительно глянуть, а то у меня чего-то фантазии нет, а очень это дело понравилось)))




> Простая эстафета,вполне можно деньгами украшать,ну а прищепок,я думаю у всех валом. Игру можно проводить на корпоративах,свадьбах и юбилеях. Как денежное дерево.


Тоже здорово! Заделаю! Спасибо, Тань, за идейки! А если эту эстафету в три этапа сделать, что ещё можно добавить, чтобы не так быстро закончилось всё это? 1.Наряди своё дерево! 2. 3.

----------

ТАТЬЯНА55 (01.12.2016)

----------


## Северяночка

> а если разложить дорожкой бутафорские денежки?


Можно, но они после первого "проходимца" собьются . Можно на дорожку ( типа куска обоев) их наклеить и сделать несколько вариантов, если хочется заморочиться)) 
Фото , к сожалению, нет. Представь себе дорожку размером 3 листа А4 в ширину и 6 листов в длину. И раскладывай денежки - например в первом ряду два евро подряд и один доллар, в следующем ряду через один, потом одни евры и т.д. Как фантазия ляжет. Можно где-то один листик пропустить совсем ( кризис, так сказать :Grin: ) 
Не надо листочки класть впритык. Небольшое расстояние должно быть  между листиками и в ряду, а между рядами примерно в небольшой шаг. Чтоб удобно было переходить.  
Размеры дорожки, как ты понимаешь, я дала приблизительные. В ширину больше можно. меньше не стоит, ну а в длину как душа пожелает! 
Это самый простой вариант дорожки.  

Есть у меня ещё одна идейка, но она до конца не оформилась. Смысл в том, чтобы найти отличие на двух купюрах.  Или найти из кучки две одинаковые и как эстафету , на скорость. Короче, подумаю ещё. А пока побежала домой - бабушкина вахта начинается  :Yes4:

----------

oga (09.05.2017), Славина (01.12.2016), ТАТЬЯНА55 (01.12.2016)

----------


## Славина

> эстафету в три этапа


Если это дело будет за столом, то путём несложной викторины или просто самых активных на танцполе, определяем двух или трёх активистов. Далее мы их приглашаем в центр зал и обзываем их капитанами команд Доллар, Евро, Гривна и выдаём им соответственные купюры (бутафорские). Какие капитаны без команд, тем более что курс долларов и евров всегда то падает, то поднимается, нужно собрать себе команду для поддержки курса, раздавая денежки.Тот кто получил денежку выходит к своему капитану. Дальше денежки они свои скидывают каждый в свою коробку. И такие задания для команд.
1. Проведи капитана верным курсом (дорожка, которую Юля Северяночка предложила)
2. Наряди красиво своего капитана - денежное дерево. (деньги, прищепки)
3. Задание капитанам красиво сбросить с себя все купюры - устроить падение курса или денежный дождь, можно под эротишную музыку.  

А потом уже общий танец - анимашку на привлечение удачи, денег и т.д.. 

Как-то так.

----------

Anelka (03.12.2016), oga (09.05.2017), ТАТЬЯНА55 (05.02.2017)

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

*Славина*, Ирина,где столько денег взяла?????



> можно под эротишную музыку.


Отличный блок вышел,спасибо Ира,только я буду делать,под танец маленьких лебедей.Для этого нужно поискать новый веселый микс ,а то оригинал не актуален уже. Почему под эту? хочу,что бы закончился соревновательный блок общими усилиями и объединением всех валют!Мир во всем Мире!

----------

oga (09.05.2017), Славина (02.12.2016)

----------


## Ольгия

> веселый микс


http://rgho.st/7DTbxCWnR
http://rgho.st/7sJBFg6Lh

----------

наталья севрюкова (24.09.2018), ТАТЬЯНА55 (02.12.2016)

----------


## Северяночка

А вот ещё идейка для эстафеты.

Напротив обеих команд ( на каком-то расстоянии, конечно) стоит тазик ( любая ёмкость удобная) в которой нарезана цветная бумага полосочками и перемешена с двумя видами купюр. 
Подбегают два участника ( от одной и другой команды) и дружно ищут в тазике 
  - просто купюру своей команды
  -  две одинаковые ( с одним номиналом) 
  - как можно более крупную купюру 

( возможны варианты на ваш вкус) 

Потом возвращаются к своей команде , опускают купюру "в банк" и бежит следующий участник.  По окончании эстафеты , считаем кто набрал большую сумму. 


Есть ещё мысль поиграть как-то с ростом курса. Например,  кто выстроит более высокую пирамиду. ( Но помним -безопасность прежде всего :Yes4: )

----------

oga (09.05.2017), Бегущая по волнам (02.12.2016), Славина (02.12.2016), ТАТЬЯНА55 (02.12.2016)

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

А ещё вот такие замечательные картинки которые навеяли..можно сделать по принципу игры "собери жемчужин. Ведь НГ это в первую очередь,Китайский праздник(на мой взгляд) 
[img]http://*********ru/12439148m.jpg[/img]

вот варианты на юбилей,денежное дерево можно с гостями совместно делать,несколько вариантов на разный вкус

[img]http://*********ru/12427884m.jpg[/img]

----------


## Ольгия

> Ведь НГ это в первую очередь,Китайский праздник(на мой взгляд)


Тань, ну ты "загнула"  :Taunt:

----------

ТАТЬЯНА55 (02.12.2016)

----------


## Северяночка

> Ведь НГ это в первую очередь,Китайский праздник(на мой взгляд)


Ээээ... Это с чего бы вдруг?))))))))))))   :Blink: 




> Тань, ну ты "загнула"


 :Yes4:

----------

ТАТЬЯНА55 (02.12.2016)

----------


## Славина

> Славина, Ирина,где столько денег взяла?????


 :Grin:  Тань, так бутафорские будут! )))

----------

ТАТЬЯНА55 (02.12.2016)

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

Оля.Юля !Ну блин они там так готовятся к нему и празднуют,что все наши гулянья просто жалкие потуги.
Ира а ты их печатала или купила и сколько пачек в одной такой "корзине"?

----------


## Ольгия

Дамы и господа!!! Кто из вас любит деньги? Кто хочет сегодня немного подзаработать? Я абсолютно серьёзно. А кто хочет много? А кто хочет сорвать джек-пот?
Это наш сейф с 35-ю (шутка) степенями защиты и кодовым замком. 
Каждый из вас, кто хочет поучаствовать, пишет карандашиком на купюре номер своего мобильного телефона. Количество купюр и номинал - любое. Далее "счастливая рука" достаёт 1 купюру. Набираем номер с этой купюры и — о, чудо — наш офигевший победитель забирает себе все денежки из сейфа. 
Кто хочет испытать удачу — участвуйте!!!

----------

annuschka (24.03.2017), oga (09.05.2017), Бегущая по волнам (02.12.2016), марина С (25.10.2017), Славина (02.12.2016), ТАТЬЯНА55 (02.12.2016)

----------


## Славина

> Ира а ты их печатала или купила и сколько пачек в одной такой "корзине"?


Тань, у нас продаются! Но можно и распечатать. Я не буду много их покупать, у нас маленькая компания будет всего 20 человек. Так вот, рассчитываю сделать две команды, команда ДОЛЛАР и команда ЕВРО. И тут мне понравилось, как Юля предложила, поставлю общую корзину, это для второго этапа - наряди дерево, смешаю доллары и евро, усложним задачу, и каждая команда ищет свою купюру и своей купюрой наряжает своё дерево. Я думаю команды если получатся человек по 10 или меньше, купюр можно штучек по 15 кинуть. И вот тут думаю, надо, чтобы все купюры ушли? Тогда кому-то из участников придётся второй раз бежать. Или просто сделать, чтобы один участник и одна купюра и достаточно. Я прям те же купюры и скину в корзину, которыми участников приглашали.




> Джек-пот


О, точно!!!!!!!!! Спасибо, Оль!!! Как же я забыла про этот розыгрыш! Я же делаю такое на Новый год и называю это дело  "О, Счастливчик!!!" проходит очень азартно  :Ok:

----------

oga (09.05.2017), ТАТЬЯНА55 (03.12.2016)

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> у нас продаются!


У нас то же,я прикупила 6 пачек,думаю,будет мало,потому и спрашивала,что ты сколько их взяла. А ещё прикупила хлопушки,там когда поворачиваешь,вылетают Еврики и Баксики..маленькие см 5 х 2,5..Хочу сделать так...Соревнуются капитаны,нужно что то выполнить(допустим первый прошел дорожку Юлину).кто первый,тот салютует хлопушкой(но я им говори не буду,что будет продолжение) а потом,кто больше насобирает вот этих  липусик,каждый должен собирать свое-только баксы или только евро.
А ещё есть такое высказывание Накрутка % или 

[img]http://*********ru/12472771m.jpg[/img]

можно склеить в длинную ленту те купюры что продаются,а можно  прикупить туалетную бумагу есть такая с изображением денег..все время думала куда бы её применить..вот будем накручивать..на карандаши,кто больше и быстрее перемотает,тот и победил!

----------

Бегущая по волнам (02.12.2016)

----------


## Anelka

> Можно, но они после первого "проходимца" собьются . Можно на дорожку ( типа куска обоев) их наклеить и сделать несколько вариантов, если хочется заморочиться)) 
> Фото , к сожалению, нет. Представь себе дорожку размером 3 листа А4 в ширину и 6 листов в длину. И раскладывай денежки - например в первом ряду два евро подряд и один доллар, в следующем ряду через один, потом одни евры и т.д. Как фантазия ляжет. Можно где-то один листик пропустить совсем ( кризис, так сказать) 
> Не надо листочки класть впритык. Небольшое расстояние должно быть  между листиками и в ряду, а между рядами примерно в небольшой шаг. Чтоб удобно было переходить.  
> Размеры дорожки, как ты понимаешь, я дала приблизительные. В ширину больше можно. меньше не стоит, ну а в длину как душа пожелает! 
> Это самый простой вариант дорожки.  
> 
> Есть у меня ещё одна идейка, но она до конца не оформилась. Смысл в том, чтобы найти отличие на двух купюрах.  Или найти из кучки две одинаковые и как эстафету , на скорость. Короче, подумаю ещё. А пока побежала домой - бабушкина вахта начинается


Классная задумка!!! Можно я своими мыслишками на эту тему поделюсь? Спасибо. Я вот о чем подумала.. А если взять к примеру два,три метра самого дешового однотонного ситца и оформить его так,как вы представляете с бумагой? я думаю,это прослужет дольше. Ткань расчертить на клетки и в одной клетке нарисовать доллар,в другой,евро.. Так же пустые поля оставить.. Как вам такое?.. Или я очередную глупость сморозила?)))  :Blush2: 
что то типа этого.. помните играли в деткие классики?.. конечно посимпатичнее надо оформить.. 

[img]http://*********ru/12510509m.png[/img]

----------

ТАТЬЯНА55 (03.12.2016)

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> можно придумать взрослую викторину


и проводить её под рубрикой-
[img]http://*********ru/12475698m.jpg[/img]
кто быстрее дал правильный ответ,тому условную "денюжку" у кого больше,тот победил или можно переходить в след. этап соревнований,за главный приз или набирать себе команду и продолжаем эстафету и т.д. и т.п. 
вот от сюда смело берем несколько вопросов.

[img]http://*********ru/12454195m.jpg[/img]

[img]http://*********ru/12512562m.jpg[/img]

Люди!!!остается ещё придумать несколько вопросов и Викторина будет.кто что может добавить?
*Как называется украшение, сделанное из денег? (Монисто)
*Достопримечательности какого города изображены на российской купюре (образца 1997 года) достоинством:
➣ Десять рублей? (Красноярск)
➣ Пятьдесят рублей? (Санкт-Петербург)
➣ Сто рублей? (Москва)
➣ Пятьсот рублей? (Архангельск)
➣ Тысяча рублей? (Ярославль)
➣ Пять тысяч рублей? (Хабаровск)
*В какой стране появились первые бумажные деньги? (В Китае)
*Какими деньгами пользуются следующие литературные герои:
➣ Герои фантастической повести немецкого писателя Джеймса Крюса «Тим Таллер, или проданный смех»? (Гроши)
➣ В приключенческом романе Роберта Льюиса Стивенсона «Остров сокровищ»? (Пиастры и луидоры)
➣ В сказке «Малыш и Карлсон, который живет на крыше» шведской писательницы Астрид Линдгрен? (Эре — это разменная монета Дании и Швеции, равная 1/1 000 кроны)
➣ Том Сойер и Гек Финн в повести Марка Твена «Приключения Тома Сойера и Геккельбери Финна»? (Доллары и центы)
➣ Али-баба и 40 разбойников? (Динары)
➣ Д'Артаньян в романе Александра Дюма «Три мушкетера»? (Выехав из дома Д'Артаньян имел 40 экю, затем он получил от Людовика Восемнадцатого 40 пистолей)
➣ Человек-невидимка Герберта Уэллса? (Соверены — английские золотые монеты)
➣ Пиноккио Карло Коллоди? (Сольдо — итальянская разменная мелкая монета, равная 1/20 лиры)
➣ Капитан Блад Рафаэля Сабатини? (Песо. Он продал жемчуг и выручил за него большую сумму песо)
➣ Гарри Поттер в книгах Джоан Ролинг? (Сиклы. Самое интересное, что сикл — реально существовавшая денежная единица стран Дальнего Востока )
*Как называется коллекционер монет? (Нумизмат)
*Как официально называется лицевая сторона монеты? (Аверс)
 Как официально называется обратная сторона монеты? (Реверс)
Как называется ободок, обрез монеты? (Гурт)
*Как называется денежная единица страны:
➣ Австралии. (Австралийский доллар)
➣ Австрии. (Евро)
➣ Азербайджана. (Азербайджанский манат)
➣ Албании. (Лек)
➣ Алжира. (Алжирский динар)
➣ Анголы. (Кванза)
➣ Андорры. (Евро)
➣ Аргентины. (Агрентинский песо)
➣ Армении. (Драм)
➣ Афганистана. (Афгани)
➣ Багамских островов. (Багамский доллар)
➣ Бангладеш. (Така)
➣ Бахрейна. (Бахрейнский динар)
➣ Белоруссии. (Белорусский рубль)
➣ Бельгии. (Бельгийский франк и евро)
➣ Бермудских островов. (Бермудский доллар)
➣ Бирмы (Мьянма). (Кьят)
➣ Болгарии. (Лев)
➣ Боливии. (Боливиано)
➣ Боснии. (Югославская марка и евро)
➣ Бразилии. (Реал)
➣ Буркина-Фасо. (Франк африканских стран)
➣ Бурунди. (Бурундийский франк)
➣ Бутана. (Нгултрум)
➣ Ватикана. (Евро)
➣ Великобритании (Англии). (Фунт стерлингов)
➣ Венгрии. (Форинт)
➣ Венесуэлы. (Боливар)
➣ Вьетнама. (Донг)
➣ Гаити. (Гурд)
➣ Ганы. (Седи)
➣ Гваделупы. (Евро)
➣ Гватемалы. (Кетсалъ)
➣ Гвинеи. (Гвинейский франк)
➣ Германии. (Немецкая марка и евро)
➣ Герцеговины. (Югославская марка и евро)
➣ Гибралтара. (Гибралтарский фунт)
➣ Гондураса. (Лемпира)
➣ Гонконга. (Гонконгский доллар)
➣ Гренады. (Восточнокарибский доллар)
➣ Гренландии. (Датская крона)
➣ Греции. (Драхма)
➣ Грузии. (Лари)
➣ Дании. (Датская крона)
➣ Доминиканской Республики. (Доминиканский песо)
➣ Египта. (Египетский фунт)
➣ Зимбабве. (Зимбабвийский доллар)
➣ Израиля. (Шекель)
➣ Индии. (Индийская рупия)
➣ Индонезии. (Индонезийская рупия)
➣ Иордании. (Иорданский динар)
➣ Ирака. (Новый иракский динар)
➣ Ирана. (Иранский риал)
➣ Ирландии. (Евро)
➣ Исландии. (Исландская крона)
➣ Испании. (Песета)
➣ Италии. (Лира)
➣ Йемена. (Йеменский риал)
➣ Казахстана. (Тенге)
➣ Камбоджи. (Риель)
➣ Камеруна. (Франк африканских стран)
➣ Канады. (Канадский доллар)
➣ Кении. (Кенийский шиллинг)
➣ Кипра. (Кипрский фунт)
➣ Киргизии. (Сом)
➣ Китая. (Юань)
➣ Колумбии. (Колумбийское песо)
➣ Конго. (Конголезский франк)
➣ Кореи (Северной и Южной). (Бона)
➣ Коста-Рики. (Костариканский колон)
➣ Кубы. (Кубинский песо)
➣ Кувейта. (Кувейтский динар)
➣ Островов Кука. (Новозеландский доллар)
➣ Лаоса. (Кип)
➣ Латвии. (Лат)
➣ Ливана. (Ливанский фунт)
➣ Ливии. (Ливийский динар)
➣ Литвы. (Лит)
➣ Лихтенштейна. (Швейцарский франк)
➣ Люксембурга. (Люксембурский франк)
➣ Мавритании. (Утия)
➣ Мадагаскара. (Малагийский франк)
➣ Макао. (Патака)
➣ Македонии. (Македонский динар)
➣ Малайзии. (Ринггит)
➣ Мали. (Франк африканских стран)
➣ Мальдив. (Руфия)
➣ Мальты. (Лира)
➣ Марокко. (Дихрам)
➣ Мексики. (Мексиканский песо)
➣ Мозамбика. (Метикаль)
➣ Молдавии. (Молдавский лей)
➣ Монако. (Французский франк)
➣ Монголии. (Тугрик)
➣ Намибии. (Намибийский доллар)
➣ Непала. (Непальская рупия)
➣ Нигера. (Франк африканских стран)
➣ Нигерии. (Найра)
➣ Нидерландов. (Гульден)
➣ Никарагуа. (Золотая кордоба)
➣ Новой Зеландии. (Новозеландский доллар)
➣ Норвегии. (Новежская крона)
➣ Объединенных Арабских Эмиратов. (Эмиратский дирхам)
➣ Омана. (Оманский риал)
➣ Острова Святой Елены. (Фунт Святой Елены)
➣ Пакистана. (Рупия)
➣ Панамы. (Балъбоа)
➣ Парагвая. (Гварани)
➣ Польши. (Злотый)
➣ Португалии. (Эскудо)
➣ Пуэрто-Рико. (Доллар США)
➣ России. (Рубль)
➣ Руанды. (Руандийский франк)
➣ Румынии. (Лей) Сальвадора. (Колон)
➣ Самоа. (Тала)
➣ Сан -Томе и Принсипи. (Добра)
➣ Саудовской Аравии. (Саудовский риал)
➣ Сейшельских островов. (Сейшельская рупия)
➣ Сенегала. (Франк африканских стран)
➣ Сербии. (Югославский динар)
➣ Сингапура. (Сингапурский доллар)
➣ Сирии. (Сирийский фунт)
➣ Словакии. (Словацкая крона)
➣ Словении. (Толар)
➣ Соединенных Штатов Америки. (Доллар)
➣ Сомали. (Сомалийский шиллинг)
➣ Судана. (Суданский динар)
➣ Суринаме. (Суринамский гульден)
➣ Сьерра-Леоне. (Леоне)
➣ Таджикистана. (Сомони)
➣ Таиланда. (Бат)
➣ Тайваня. (Тайваньский доллар)
➣ Танзании. (Тайзанский шиллинг)
➣ Тонги. (Паанга)
➣ Тринидада и Тобаго. (Тринидад-тобагский доллар)
➣ Туниса. (Тунисский динар)
➣ Туркмении.(Туркменский манат)
➣ Турции. (Лира)
➣ Уганды. (Угандский шиллинг)
➣ Украины. (Гривна)
➣ Узбекистана. (Сум)
➣ Уоллиса и Футуны. (Тихоокеанский франк)
➣ Уругвая. (Уругвайский песо)
➣ Фиджи. (Фиджийский доллар)
➣ Филиппин. (Филиппинский песо)
➣ Финляндии. (Финские марки)
➣ Фолклендских островов (Мальдивы). (Фолклендский фунт)
➣ Франции. (Франк)
➣ Хорватии. (Ховатская куна)
➣ Чада. (Франк африканских стран)
➣ Черногории. (Новый югославский динар)
➣ Чехии. (Чешская крона)
➣ Чили. (Чилийский песо)
➣ Швейцарии. (Швейцарский франк)
➣ Швеции. (Шведская крона)
➣ Шри-Ланки. (Рупия)
➣ Эквадора. (Доллар США)
➣ Эритреи. (Накфа)
➣ Эстонии. (Крона)
➣ Эфиопии. (Быр)
➣ ЮАР. (Ранд)
➣ Югославии. (Динар)
➣ Ямайки. (Ямайский доллар)
➣ Японии. (Иена)
Следующая картинка,конечно беспонт,но чисто "поржать" и порадоваться,что МЫ не такие :Nono:  нужно.
[img]http://*********ru/12500277m.jpg[/img]

----------

luna (27.05.2018), Инна Уманская (06.12.2016), наталья севрюкова (24.09.2018)

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

= ДЕНЕЖНЫЙ ФОЛЬКЛОР И ЮМОР =
 w Что считать в чужом кармане нехорошо, но очень интересно?
(Деньги.)
w Делать это ни в чужом, ни тем паче в своём доме не стоит: деньгу выжить можно.
(Свистеть.)
w У кого нет денег, чтобы обуться?
(У босяка.)
w Что сколачивают из денег?
(Капитал.)
w Девизом какого великого американца стали слова: «Время – деньги».
(Бенджамина Франклина.)
w В Японии богатые гребут деньги граблями (бамбуковыми). А чем наши  богачи гребут деньги?
(Лопатой. Гребёт деньги лопатой.)
w Какое животное всегда при деньгах?
(Поросёнок, у него всегда есть пятачок.)
w В какой кубышке деньги не прячут?
(В цветке кубышка, другое название – кувшинка жёлтая.)
w Название какой горы на Северном Урале ласкает слух всех экономистов, банкиров и предпринимателей?
(Денежкин Камень, 1493 м.)
w Сколько центов в центнере?
  (Один – цент-нер.)
w Что проверяют, не отходя от кассы?
(Деньги.)
w Самое музыкальное денежное вознаграждение – это…?
(П-ре-ми-я – премия.)
w «Монета» для казино – это ... Что?
(Фишка.)
w Нумизматы ценят в купюрах год выпуска, а все остальные – количество ... Чего?
(Нулей.)
w  Скажите одним словом «наказание деньгами».
(Штраф.)
w Какой песенный остров весь покрыт американской валютой?
(Остров Невезения. «Весь покрытый зеленью, абсолютно весь...».)
w Верно ли, что финансовыми воротилами называют тех, кого воротит от денег?
(Нет, совсем наоборот.)
w Как называется ожерелье из монет?
(Монисто.)
w И марка российского самолёта, и вьетнамская копейка.
(Су.)
w Какие денежки в песке зарыты?
(Песок – песо, денежная единица в странах Латинской Америки.)
w Какую валюту возят в автомобилях марки «Шевроле ?
(«Шевроле» – Евро.)
w Назовите русского художника-иконописца с валютной фамилией.
(Андрей Рублёв.)
w Из какого щелочного металла можно легко получить литовскую денежку?
(Из лития – лит.)
w Монолит – это купюра в один лит, так ли это?
(Нет. Это цельная каменная глыба.)
w Купюра в отставке – это…
(Бона, боны – бумажные денежные знаки, вышедшие из употребления и ставшие предметом коллекционирования.)
w Чем принято умываться на Новый год в Венгрии, чтобы весь год быть обеспеченным?
(Буквально деньгами!)
w Какой футбольный клуб, один из сильнейших в мире, носит название денежной единицы?
(«Реал». Реал – денежная единица Бразилии.)
 w Назовите прозвище богини Юноны, в храме которой чеканились деньги.
(Монета. Первый монетный двор был учреждён в Древнем Риме при храме Юноны-Монети. Отсюда термин «монета».)
w Древнеримский медяк – это...
(Асс.)

w Какая птица изображалась на монетах Древних Афин, а также была символом самой богини Афины?
(Сова.)
w Какие бобы ацтекам во времена Монтесумы служили деньгами?
 (Какао-бобы.)
w В Древней Спарте деньгами служили железные прутья, которые при изготовлении закаливали в уксусе. Для чего это делали?
(Чтобы не копили богатств, ведь закалка в уксусе делает железо хрупким.)
w Первый известный закон о борьбе с этими финансовыми преступниками приняли в Древнем Риме в IV веке до н.э. Назовите их.
(Фальшивомонетчики.)
w В Древнем Риме этих служащих ценили так высоко, что даже освобождали от налогов. Главным орудием их труда были крепкие зубы. Чем же занимались эти люди?
(Выявляли фальшивые деньги, проверяя их «на зуб». Название профессии – «аргироскоп».)
w По словам Аристотеля, в 480 году до нашей эры олимпионик Анаксилас впервые в истории Олимпиад приказал изготовить именно такие монеты. Какие?
(Монеты, посвящённые Олимпийским играм.)
w Назовите то, что мы вносим в общее дело, а греки вносили в свой бюджет.
(Лепта. Лепта – мелкая медная монета Древней Греции.)
w Где и когда были отпечатаны самые первые бумажные деньги?
(В Китае примерно две тысячи лет тому назад.)
 w Какую золотую монету впервые отчеканили в Венеции?
(Дукат, в 1140 г. Позже чеканилась во многих западно-европейских странах.)
w В XII веке в Европе чеканились два вида монет: просто динары, denarius, и большие динары, denarius grossus. Во что превратились со временем denarius grossus?
(С годами denarius grossus обесценились, а с их названием произошли видоизменения. Первая часть словосочетания совсем пропала, а из «grossus» образовалось слово «грош» – самая мелкая монета.)
 w Вспомните денежную единицу одной островной европейской страны и скажите, как считали деньги в древности?
(Взвешивали, отсюда фунт стерлингов.)
w Какие исландские «деньги» XV века и пахли недурно, и на вкус были ничуть не хуже?
(Сельди.)
w За эту мелкую монету в Венеции XVI века можно было узнать из рукописной сводки последние городские новости. Её название и сейчас у всех нас на слуху. Что это за монета?
(Gazzetta – газета, давшая название печатному периодическому изданию – газете.)
w От какого числительного происходит название денежной единицы сентаво?
(От латинского «сто». Это разменная монета Аргентины, Мексики, Кубы и ряда других стран.)
w Назовите английскую монету, одолжившую своё имя у африканской страны.
(Гинея. Она впервые была отчеканена в 1663 г. из золота, привезенного из Гвинеи, — отсюда ее название.)
w Какое государственное предприятие Англии возглавлял долгие годы учёный Исаак Ньютон?
(Монетный двор.)
w Не только ручное автоматическое огнестрельное оружие с коротким стволом, но и старинная испанская золотая монета 16-18 веков.
(Пистоль, то же, что и пистолет.)
w Как называлась итальянская монета с изображённой на ней лилией?
(Флорин.)
w Название какой самой популярной сегодня во всем мире денежной единицы происходит от западноевропейского слова «талер»?
(Доллар.)

w Что у человека 12 пар, а у монеты всего одно?
(Ребро.)
w Назовите термины, обозначающие все стороны монеты: лицевую, оборотную и ребро?
 (Аверс, реверс, гурт.)
w Мы говорим о лицевой стороне монеты – «орел», а  об оборотной – «решка». С «орлом» понятно, это давний символ российской государственности, а почему «решка»?
(Это разговорное слово образовалось от слова «решетка» – вензеля, отображающего царские инициалы в виде вязи на оборотной стороне монет.)
w Не только положительное качество человека, но и стоимость, ценность денежного знака.
(Достоинство.)
w Не только наличие, присутствие, но и деньги, имеющиеся налицо.
(Наличность.)
w Благородное нетто монеты – это… Что?
(Корн – масса чистого благородного металла – золота, серебра –), содержащегося в монете.)
w Нумизматика изучает металлические деньги, а какая наука изучает деньги бумажные?
(Бонистика. Но она изучает далеко не все деньги, а лишь вышедшие из употребления.)
w Как называется разменная монета, номинал которой превышает стоимость содержащегося в ней металла и расходы на ее чеканку?
(Билонная монета, от франц. billon – низкопробное серебро. В настоящее время чеканятся только билонные монеты.)
w Какие монеты с недавних пор чеканят из «скандинавского золота»: сплава меди, алюминия, цинка и олова, разработанного финской меднорудной компанией?
(Евроценты.)
w Как называют художника, изготавливающего формы для монет и медалей: медалист, медальер или медальон?
(Медальер.)
w Деньги выполняют четыре основные функции: они являются мерой стоимости, средством обмена, средством платежа и ... Назовите четвёртую функцию.
(Средство накопления.)
w Свидетельство того, что деньги вложены в данное предприятие, – это... Что?
(Акция.)
w Каким словом называют и деньги, и людей, которые деятельно работают?
(Актив.)
w Что значит выражение «давать деньги в рост»?
 (Давать деньги в долг под проценты.)
w Кого В. Даль в своём толковом словаре назвал купцами, торгующими деньгами?
(Банкиров. По определению толкового словаря Даля, банкир – купец, торгующий деньгами и денежными бумагами, занимающийся учётом векселей и переводом по ним платежей из одного места и государства в другое и удерживающий за такую услугу оговоренный процент в свою пользу.)
w Какое слово произошло от латинских «денег, приносящих процент»?
(Капитал.)
w Этими снарядами некий сиамский царь приказал обстреливать осаждённый город. И защитники с удовольствием оставили свои посты. Что это были за снаряды?
(Горшки с монетами. Нестойкие защитники бросились собирать монеты. Царь без труда вошёл в город, перебил всех и вернул деньги с лихвой.)
w Каким образом Наполеон, воюя с Россией, боролся за ослабление ее финансовой системы?
 (Он наладил выпуск фальшивых русских ассигнаций.)
w Причина укрупнения денежных купюр – это...
(Инфляции.)
w Сколько денег в кейсе, набитом долларами, как в кино показывают?
(Один миллион рублей – это 10 банковских упаковок по 100 купюр номиналом 1000 рублей. Размер 1000-рублёвой купюры примерно 158х69 мм, 100-долларовой – 156х66 мм. Размер небольшого кейса 500х360 мм. Следовательно, слой из 15 упаковок, как рублёвых, так и долларовых, полностью закроет дно. В семи слоях – 10,5 млн. долларов или 105 млн. рублей.)
w Каким термином мы обязаны американским прачечным и итальянским мафиози, захватившим рынок стирки вещей по всей Америке?(Отмывание денег.)
w В этот день курс доллара на московской бирже вырос сразу на 1000 пунктов. Назовите этот памятный всем день.
(Октябрьский «чёрный» вторник 1994 года.)
 w Как называлась монетка, ставшая первой русской монетой из золота?
(Златник. Эту золотую монетку чеканил в Х веке князь Владимир. Далеко не всякий музей может похвалиться златником. Найдено всего десять крохотных – четырёхграммовых золотых монеток, давших имя золотнику, тому, который «мал да дорог».)
w Какую нашу валюту в давние времена «отсчитывали» топором?
(Рубль.)
w От какой денежной единицы Древней Руси методом разрубания произошёл рубль?
(Гривна.)
w Из какого города родом рубль?
(Из Новгорода. В XIII веке денежной единицей там служила гривна, представляющая собой серебряный прут. От него-то и отрубали в буквальном смысле более мелкие деньги, которые и получили название от глагола «рубить».)
w На Руси в старину деньги резали, рубили пополам, на четверти. А как назвалась монета в 1 рубль, неразрезанная и нефальшивая?
(Целковый.)
w Какая денежная единица Древней Руси (9-13 вв.) по деревьям скакала?
(Векша, векша – это то же, что и белка.)
w На русской деньге, отчеканенной этим князем, имя хана Тохтамыша стояло перед его собственным именем. Назовите князя.
(Дмитрий Донской.)
 w Не только русские крестьяне, взявшие деньги в долг (14-16 вв.), но и первые русские монеты?
(Серебреники.)
w Какой товар на Руси позапрошлого века называли денежным?
(Денежный товар когда-то означал на Руси вовсе не ценную вещь, а самую что ни на есть дешевую – в денежку, полкопейки, две полушки.)

w Когда Русью правил «денежный мешок»?
(В XIV веке князь Иван Данилович, по прозвищу Калита, т.е. «денежный мешок».)
w Не только придворный чин на Руси до 17-го века, но и сто рублей.
(Стольник.)
w Не только верхняя часть конки или омнибуса с местами для пассажиров, но и золотая монета в царской России с 1755 года.
(Империал.)
w Не только банковский билет номиналом в 10 рублей, но  и бабочка.
(Червонец.)
w Скольким копейкам равнялась монета полуполтинник?
(25.)
w Монета достоинством в полрубля на Руси называлась полтиной или полушкой?
(Полтина, а полушка – это четверть копейки.)
w Как называлась самая маленькая по достоинству и лёгкая по весу русская монета?
(Полушка, или полуденьга. Она впервые появилась на Руси в XV веке. После унификации монетной системы в первой половине XVI века полушка стала равняться 1/4 копейки, её вес составлял всего 0,17 грамма. До середины XVIII столетия выпускались серебряные полушки, а затем вплоть до 1916 года чеканились медные.)
w Сколько весила самая тяжёлая русская монета?
(Медный рубль, который выпускался в 1725-26 гг., весил 1,6 кг. Он имел форму квадратной пластины с оттисками гербов по углам. Цена монеты и год выпуска были оттиснуты в центре. Десять таких «монеток» весили пуд.)
w Когда в России отчеканили первый серебряный рубль?
(В 1654 году на Московском денежном дворе во время царствования Алексея Михайловича, отца Петра I.)
w Почему первую 100-рублевую купюру в России народ ласково называл «катенькой»?
 (На ней был изображен портрет Екатерины II, которая ввела в обращение бумажные деньги.)
w Для какой территории Русско-Американская компания выпустила в позапрошлом веке деньги из кожи тюленя?
(Купюры из тюленьей кожи честно работали деньгами на Аляске полвека. Не боялись ни морозов, ни воды. В 1867 году Аляску купили США.)
w По какой причине монеты, отчеканенные Акинфием Демидовым на Урале из «своего» серебра, ценились выше государственных?
(Проба их была выше, лигатуры поменьше.)
w Какую сумму денег в XIX веке определили бы как «100 рублей без угла»?
(75 рублей.)
w В каком веке в России выпускались бумажные деньги «керенки»?
(В 20-м.)
w На всех ассигнациях России двуглавый орёл был изображён с короной, а когда вы увидите ассигнацию с орлом, но без короны, то легко догадаетесь, когда она была напечатана. В самом деле, когда?
(В 1917 г. после отречения Николая II от престола.)
w Великий князь Георгий Михайлович не только собрал коллекцию монет этой страны, но и создал их каталог, до сих пор самый полный в мире. Назовите страну.
(Россия.)
w С каким городом можно познакомиться с помощью российской купюры достоинством в 10 рублей?
(Красноярск.)
w С каким городом можно познакомиться с помощью российской купюры достоинством в 100 рублей?
(Москва.)
w Виды какого города можно увидеть на российской купюре достоинством в 500 рублей?
(Архангельска.)
w Виды и герб какого города можно увидеть на российской купюре достоинством в 1000 рублей?
(Ярославля.)
w Какой киевский князь изображён на купюрах номиналов в 1000 рублей?
(Ярослав Мудрый.)
w Из скольких цифр состоит номер на любой современной российской купюре?
(Из семи.)
 w «Жила-была монетка. Она только что вышла из чеканки – чистенькая, светленькая, – покатилась и зазвенела: «Ура! Теперь пойду гулять по белу свету!» Назовите автора сказки.
(Андерсен.)
w В какой сказке Андерсена собаки охраняли три сундука с деньгами?
(«Огниво».)
w Кто являлся поставщиком сырья, из которого «лили монету» на сказочном острове князя Гвидона?
(Белка, которая грызла орешки с золотыми скорлупками.)
w Героине какой сказки удалось за нетрудовую денежную единицу сделать выгоднейшую покупку к своему юбилею?
(«Муха-Цокотуха»)
w Какой товар приобрела на базаре Муха-Цокотуха на найденную денежку?
(Самовар.)
w Назовите головной убор пушкинского Онегина имени денежной единицы.
(Боливар – мужская широкополая шляпа, модная в 20-х годах 19 в., боливар – денежная единица Венесуэлы.)
w В каком романе Булгакова на зрителей театра Варьете обрушился денежный дождь?
(«Мастер и Маргарита».)
w Продолжите фразу секунданта Грушницкого: «Пуля – дура, судьба – индейка, а жизнь – ... »?
(Копейка. М.Ю. Лермонтов «Герой нашего времени».)
w Назовите не менее трех пьес известного русского драматурга А.Н. Островского, связанных с темой денег.
(«Бешенные деньги», «Не было ни гроша, да вдруг алтын», «Доходное место», «Бедность не порок», «Бесприданница».)
w Остап Бендер придумал себе эпитафию: «Он любил и страдал». А что он любил и от чего страдал?
(Любил он деньги, а страдал от их недостатка.)
w Назовите французского писателя, автора романа «Деньги».
 (Эмиль Золя.)
w Назовите фамилию Джеймса Хедли, английского писателя, который утверждал, что «Без денег – ты мёртв».
(Чейз.)
w Герой какого произведения Сент-Экзюпери украшал купюру в 50 франков?
(«Маленький принц».)
w Назовите писательницу, чей портрет был изображён на шведских банкнотах достоинством в 20 крон?
(Сельма Лагерлёф.)
w На денежной купюре какой страны был изображён мальчик, летящий на гусе?
(Швеции.)
w К 200-летнему юбилею Виктора Гюго французы выпустили золотую монету в 20 евро. На реверсе - юбиляр; на аверсе - этот герой «Отверженных» и вид парижского квартала. Кто же этот герой?
(Гаврош.)
w Назовите фамилию братьев с банкноты в 1000 немецких марок?
(Братья Гримм.)

w Кто посоветовал Буратино закопать свои деньги на Поле Чудес?
*а) Базилио и Алиса; *                  б) Пьеро и Мальвина;
в) Карабас Барабас;                     г) Директор банка.

w Какой литературный герой отдавал предпочтение монетам достоинством в 5 эре?
а) Том Сойер;                               б) Гекльберри Финн;
*в) Карлсон;*                                  г) Пеппи Длинный чулок.
(Когда скуповатый шалун что-то таскал из лавок на улицах Стокгольма, то оставлял взамен мелкую монету в 5 эре.)

w Как назывались лунные деньги в книге Николая Носова «Незнайка на Луне»?
*а) Фантинги и сантики;*            б) Фантики и бантики;
в) Фунтинги и стелинги;             г) Фитинги и сантиминги.

w Назовите любимую монету попугая капитана Флинта.
а) Дублон;                                    * б) Пиастр;*
в) Пистоль;                                    г) Гинея.

w В каком романе Ф.М. Достоевского главная героиня кидает в огонь пачку денег?
*а) «Идиот»; *                                 б) «Подросток»;
в) «Бесы»;                                      г) «Игрок».

w С какой суммы начиналась финансовая карьера Чичикова?
а) С копейки;                                * б) С полтины;*
в) С рубля;                                      г) С пяти рублей.

w На блюдечке с какой каёмкой Остап Бендер мечтал получить деньги?
а) Лиловой;                                   б) Красной;
в) Зелёной;                                    *г) Голубой.*

w Название какой русской монеты произошла от татарского «золота»?
*а) Алтын; *                                     б) Грош;
в) Копейка;                                    г) Рубль.

w Какая из этих российских монет не была золотой?
а) Империал;                                * б) Алтын;*
в) Златник;                                    г) Червонец.

w Как называлась самая мелкая, неделимая денежная единица в Древней Руси?
а) Резана;                                       *б) Веверица;*
в) Куна;                                          г) Ногата.

w В Древней Руси основной денежной единицей были серебряные бруски определенного веса – гривны. Если вещь стоила меньше, чем весь слиток, то его рубили на части. Как называлась отрубленная часть бруска?
а) Полушка;                                   б) Полтинник;
*в) Рубль;*                                       г) Целковый.

w При царе Иване IV были выпущены монеты, на которых изображался Святой Георгий на коне и с копьем в руке. Как назывались эти монеты?
а) Рубль;                                       * б) Копейка;*
в) Златник;                                    г) Алтын.

w Из какого металла в России при Иване Грозном чеканили копеечные монеты?
а) Золото;                                     * б) Серебро;*
в) Медь;                                         г) Алюминий.

w Из какого металла при царе Алексее Михайловиче чеканили полтинники?
а) Из золота;                                  б) Из железа;
*в) Из меди;*                                   г) Из олова.

w Какой денежный бунт произошел в 1662 году при правлении царя Алексея Михайловича?
а) Серебряный бунт;                    *б) Медный бунт;*
в) Алюминиевый бунт;               г) Бумажный бунт.

w Сколько рублей было в русском золотом червонце, выпущенном в обращение при Петре Первом?
а) 10;                                              * б) 3;*
в) 5;                                                 г) 12.

w Кто в России впервые ввёл бумажные деньги - ассигнации?
а) Петр I;                                        б) Петр III;
в) Екатерина I;                             * г) Екатерина II.*

w Какую ассигнацию называли в царское время катеринкой или катенькой?
а) 25 рублей;                                * б) 100 рублей;*
в) 200 рублей;                               г) 500 рублей.

w Сколько политиков изображено на купюрах СССР образца 1961 года?
*а) Один; *                                       б) Двое;
в) Трое;                                          г) Четверо.
(В.И. Ленин.)

w Где призывали хранить деньги граждан Советского Союза?
а) В Сберегательном банке;      * б) В Сберегательной кассе;*
в) В кассе взаимопомощи;          г) В чулке.

w В 1991 году был издан указ об обмене 50-и и 100-рублёвых купюр. Какой срок был отведён для этой операции?
*а) 3 дня;*                                        б) 3 недели;
в) 3 месяца;                                   г) 3 года.

w Какую разменную монету гражданин России не найдёт в своём кошельке?
а) 1 коп.;                                       * б) 3 коп.;*
в) 5 коп.;                                        г) 10 коп.

w Памятник какому великому князю изображён на тысячерублёвой банкноте РФ?
*а) Ярославу Мудрому; *             б) Дмитрию Донскому;
в) Владимиру Мономаху;            г) Александру Невскому.

w Сколько нужно банкнот с изображением Большого театра, чтобы обменять их на одну с изображением Ярославля?
а) Две;                                             б) Пять;
*в) Десять; *                                     г) Двенадцать.

w На какой из перечисленных современных монет РФ можно увидеть двуглавого орла?
а) 1 копейка;                                  б) 10 копеек;
в) 50 копеек;                                *  г) 1 рубль.*

w Какая монета вернулась в обращение после деноминации рубля?
а) Денежка;                                    б) Грош;
*в) Копейка; *                                 г) Империал.

w Какая из современных российских монет имеет наибольший диаметр?
а) Один рубль;                               б) Два рубля;
*в) Пять рублей;*                            г) Десять рублей.

 w Сколько раз на российской банкноте отпечатан её номер?
а) Один;                                         *б) Два;*
в) Три;                                            г) Четыре.
(На одной стороне банкноты, на левом и на правом поле.)

w Сколько банков наделены правом выпуска денег в России?
а) Четыре;                                      б) Три;
в) Два;                                          *  г) Один.*
(Центральный банк Российской Федерации.)

w Какой российской купюре в 2011 году поставили памятник в Красноярске?
*а) 10-рублёвой;*                             б) 50-рублёвой;
в) 100-рублёвой;                            г) Тысячной.

w Как называется непрерывное движение денег в ходе их использования?
*а) Обращение; *                            б) Циркуляция;
в) Брожение;                                 г) Круговорот.

w Какая наука изучает бумажные денежные знаки, вышедшие из употребления?
а) Нумизматика;                          * б) Бонистика;*
в) Баллистика;                              г) Геральдика.

w Как называется денежная система, при которой один металл служит всеобщим эквивалентом и основой денежного обращения?
*а) Монометаллизм;*                   б) Монументализм;
в) Монополизм;                           г) Монолитность.

w В каком качестве потребитель использует деньги при посещении магазинов?
а) Мера стоимости;                   *   б) Средство обращения;*
в) Средство накопления;            г) Мировые деньги.

w Как мошенники называют пачку бумаги, имитирующую пачку денег?
*а) Кукла;  *                                    б) Марионетка;
в) Неваляшка;                               г) Пупсик.

w Кто из этих богов изображался на древнеримских монетах?
а) Велес;                                         б) Мардук;
*в) Янус;*                                         г) Кришна.

w Как называлась монета древнегреческого города Ольвия?
а) Китёнок;                                    б) Акулёнок;
*в) Дельфинчик; *                         г) Щурёнок.
(Имела форму дельфинчика.)

w За что, по уверению пословицы, денег не берут?
а) За лечение;                                б) *За спрос;*
в) За обучение;                              г) За рекламу.

w Что известная пословица предлагает взамен ста рублей?
а) Сто долларов;                           б) Сто евро;
в)* Сто друзей;*                              г) Сто лет одиночества.

w Как говорят о деньгах, если они пропали в пустую?
а) Страдали монетки;                   б) Горевали рублики;
в) *Плакали денежки;*                 г) Повесились банкноты.

w Чем должен обладать денежный знак?
а) Гордостью;                               * б) Достоинством;*
в) Самоуверенностью;                 г) Мужеством.

w Как в шутливой форме говорят о деньгах?
*а) Презренный металл;*             б) Ненавистная бумага;
в) Жалкий пластик;                      г) Ужасная наличка.

w Что делает с рублём копейка?
а) Стережёт;                                  *б) Бережёт;*
в) Питает;                                      г) Воспитывает.

w Какой эпитет часто употребляется при описании новой денежной купюры?
а) Звенящая;                                  б) Скрипящая;
*в) Хрустящая;*                             г) Шипящая.

w Каким из этих слов не характеризуют деньги?
а) Лимон;                                       б) Капуста;
в) Зелень;                                       *г) Ботва.*

w Как говорят о больших деньгах?
*а) Куры не клюют; *                   б) Мыши не грызут;
в) Волки не дерут;                        г) Глаза не смотрят.

w Какие знаки надеется увидеть на денежных банкнотах каждый кассир?
*а) Водяные; *                                 б) Воздушные;
в) Магические;                              г) Астрономические.

w Как называется сумма денег, поставленная на кон в игре?
а) Касса;                                         б) Ломбард;
*в) Банк;*                                         г) Магазин.

w Каким выражением мы обязаны М. Горькому и что оно означает?
а) Красный Чёрт;                          б) Рыжая сатана;
*в) Жёлтый Дьявол; *                   г) Серый Антихрист.
(Так говорят о деньгах и золоте, на которые смотрят как на объект поклонения и которые порабощают людей.)

w Пьесу с каким названием написал У. Шекспир?
а) «Царь копеек»;                            б) «Правитель Франков»;
в) «Властелин Долларов»;             *г) «Король Лир».*

w Какие деньги родители выделяют своим детям?
а) Домашние;                                  б) Ручные;
*в) Карманные;   *                           г) Декоративные.

w На что обычно откладывают деньги предусмотрительные граждане?
*а) На чёрный день; *                     б) На полярную ночь;
в) На високосный год;                   г) На золотой век.

----------

ЕЛЕНА_КАРПЕНКО67 (02.11.2017), Инна Уманская (06.12.2016), наталья севрюкова (24.09.2018)

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

*сценарий "День денег"* можно использовать для домашней вечеринки или корпоративного праздника (например, Дня бухгалтера или Дня финансиста). Такой звеняще-шуршащий праздник можно устроить и в День рождения, и в любой календарный праздник, добавив соответствующие тосты и слегка изменив подводки. Ведь этот день не имеет привязки к дате, а потому можно проводить его в любой день, и сколько угодно раз. Так же этот сценарий можно использовать для проведения веселых семинаров на тему ... "Не в деньгах счастье, а в их количестве!" Замечено, что пос ле таких вечеринок в кармане всегда прибавляется, а кошельки становятся тяжелее.

*Подготовка:* Для начала накроем праздничный стол, меню которого порадует виновников торжества. (Напомню, что виновники нашего празднества - ДЕНЬГИ). Подготовьте красивое меню, 
*Денежное меню:*
  Блинчики с капустой – чтоб капусты было густо
Грибы - чтобы все к себе грести
Рыбка жареная с золотистой корочкой - для исполнения материальных желаний
Свинина в любом виде - символ достатка и богатства
Зелень разнообразная - к зеленым долларам
Виноград - символ изобилия
Киви - зеленые фрукты, которые к деньгам, да они еще и мохнатые, стало быть, к большим деньгам
Чай - для чаяний
Лимоны - к миллионам
Халва - для халявы
Шоколад - чтобы все было в шоколаде
Ну, и, конечно же, манка, чтобы МАНИ приМАНИвать
Запить это все можно ЛИМОН-на-дом - чтоб миллионы залетали на дом.
Не забудьте про денежные ароматы: апельсин, бергамот, корица, пачули, розмарин и другие.
(Те, кто знаком с техникой ОКсЮМОРона, наверняка, дополнит меню «собственными» блюдами. Если Вы будете использовать этот сценарий для проведения веселого семинара, то в центр праздничного стола "усадите" кошельки-кошелечки (открытые), пусть вдыхают ароматы и питаются-угощаются-насыщаются)

где напомните гостям о важности того или другого блюда на праздничном столе. Дополнительные материалы, музыкальные вставки прилагаются. Подсказки для организаторов выделены курсивом.
*Необходимый реквизит:*
- Мелкие деньги (монетки) в большом количестве - часть из них послужит поощрительными жетонами, другая будет стартовым капиталом для команд;
- Носки (2 или 3 по числу команд), в которых будет находиться "стартовый капитал" команд;
- Распечатанное "Денежное меню". Меню можно и зачитать, текст Вы найдете в первых словах Ведущего.
- Сувенирные деньги или Фантики, выполняющие роль денежных купюр;
- Таблички со знаками или названием валют для конкурса "Бешеные бабки";
- Неразменный рубль - купюра достоинством в Один рубль, имевшая хождение в СССР (при отсутствии  можно нарисовать или распечатать его копию из интернета);
- Костюмы "Денежный мешок", для финала "Раздача слонов и подарков"

*Несерьезный сценарий праздника "День денег".*
Звучит песня Ансамбля АББА " Mani-mani-mani "

Ведущий: Деньги, Денежки, Деньжищи - разноцветные бумажки и звонкие монеты, обладающие фантастической энергией и мощным потенциалом. А еще - отвергаемые, оболганные, обруганные... Вспомните, "деньги - зло", "больших денег честным трудом не заработаешь", "деньги портят человека" и тому подобное. Но, почему же тогда мы тайно вожделеем эти самые дензнаки? Да еще и в количествах, о которых и сказать-то в приличном обществе неудобно? Воспитание, друзья мои, воспитание! Предлагаю восстановить справедливость и отметить День денег. Замечу, что меню сегодняшнего праздника соответствует заявленной теме. На наших столах есть все, что полезно для увеличения денежной массы в наших с Вами кошельках.

*Первый конкурс* "Валюты разных стран".
    Ведущий:  Для начала устроим разминку по принципу "Аукцион": кто говорит последнее слово на заданную тему, тот и выиграл. А темой нашего Аукциона будут "Валюты разных стран".
(Подсказка для Ведущего: рубль, доллар, фунт, евро, афгани, динар, песо, франк, лев, донг, лари, реал, тенге, крона, юань, вона, иена)
Звучит песня про денежки из фильма "Сватовство гусара" Ох, деньги, деньги, рублики  
Ох, деньги, деньги, рублики .mp3
Ведущий:  Вам не случалось замечать, что некоторые люди, достаточно неуверенно считающие свои расходы, становятся более проворными и уверенными, когда приходится считать доходы и свободные наличные, или собственные "звенящие возможности", как поэтически назвал деньги Николай Гумилев? Возможно, и наши первые выбывшие из гонки в предыдущем конкурсе, из их числа?

*Второй конкурс* "Деньги счет любят".

 Ведущий:  На подиум приглашаются два человека (по одному от каждой команды), которые в прошлом конкурсе несколько... "замешкались". Скажем так. Сейчас у Вас будет уникальная возможность проявить свои способности в полном блеске и заработать стартовый капитал для своей команды. Давным-давно деньги хранили в сундуках, подвалах, тайниках, сейчас, как правило, сбережения доверяют банкам, тем не менее,  некоторые по старинке прячут деньги под подушкой или в носках. Вот эти носки, наполненные звонкой монетой, и станут стартовым капиталом Вашей команды, но для этого, Вам предстоит сосчитать - сколько монет мы спрятали в этот раритетный тайник.
Условия конкурса: В носках должно быть разное количество монет - разница 3-4 монеты, Ведущий должен знать точно, сколько в каком носке. Первый сосчитавший побеждает. После окончания конкурса стартовые капиталы уравниваются, а победитель получает дополнительный бонус. Скажем, 5 монет.
Конкурсанты считают  "стартовый капитал".

*Четвертый конкурс* "Храните деньги в сберегательной кассе!"
Ведущий:  Наверное, многие помнят такой советский слоган:  "Храните деньги в сберегательной кассе". И мы, как современные люди, храним свои накопления, конечно, не в носках, а в банках. А вот, как делать вклады "правильно", как защитить свои сбережения знают далеко не все.

Проводится конкурс "Храните деньги в сберегательной кассе"
Ведущий:  Попрошу выйти "на сцену" по 1-2 (в зависимости от количества участников) мужчин - это будут наши БАНКИ. Каждому Банку дадим по одной клиентке, которая за определенное количество времени (например, 1 минута), должна будет сделать, как можно больше вкладов в свои банки. Вклады это фантики (у клиенток должны быть равные количества "денежных средств"), банковские ячейки - карманы, рукава, носки, наконец! Начинаем. Время пошло!
Звучит таймер  
Таймер.mp3
После подсчета оставшихся на руках средств выявляется первый победитель.
Ведущий:  А теперь прошу клиенток сменить БАНКИ и попытаться снять вклады своих соперников. На все про все те же 60 секунд. Время, господа!
Звучит таймер  
Таймер.mp3
Побеждает участница, которая успела снять большее количество вкладов соперника.

*Подвижный конкурс* "Бешеные бабки".

 Ведущий: А сейчас мы с Вами ненадолго вернемся в детство. Помните, как весело было кричать: " Али-баба!", "О чем слуга?..." А потом бежать, прорывая грудью цепочку команды соперников? Сохранив правила той детской игры, мы будем ловить бабок, точнее "бабки", еще точнее деньги. Приблизительно так:
- Мани-мани!
 - Да-да-да!
- Доллар-Петю нам сюда!
(Организаторам: можно заготовить таблички со знаком или названием какой-либо валюты и повесить на каждого участника)
 Проводится конкурс "Бешеные бабки". Побеждает та команда, которая выловит больше "денег".

*Командная эстафета* "Храним яйца в разных корзинах, или осваиваем новые рынки" 
Ведущий:  Говорят, что яйца нужно хранить в разных корзинах. Не знаю, кто придумал этот тезис, но в русском фольклоре такой пословицы не нашлось. Тем не менее, фраза оказалась живучей, а посему, мы сейчас займемся именно такой расфасовкой яиц.
(Ведущий поднимает яйцо, "случайно роняет, показывая тем самым, что яйцо сырое. Заранее договоритесь с помощником, чтобы он быстро убрал результаты "демонстрации").
Ведущий: Как видите яйца свежие и хрупкие, а потому, постарайтесь сберечь свой товар.
Условия эстафеты следующие: Участники выстраиваются на линии старта. В руках ложки, в ложках - яйца. Впереди - стулья, на которых стоят корзины(ведра, кастрюли, тазики, короче - емкости). Один член команды штампует яйца. (Это может быть детский игрушечный штампик (печать), или просто фломастер, на котором ставится знак команды. Скажем, у одной это будет "Р" - от рубля, а у другой "Е" - от евро. Или проще: фломастеры разного цвета). По команде участники двигаются к своей корзине, оставляют в ней яйцо, возвращаются, передают эстафетную ложку другому участнику, который несет яйцо уже в другую "корзину". Обратите внимание, что команды могут использовать абсолютно все "корзины" (рынки).
Проводится эстафета "Храним яйца в разных корзинах". Побеждает команда, которая "освоила" большее количество "рынков".

(Вариант2 конкурса "Храним яйца в разных корзинах, или осваиваем новые рынки". 
В тесной дружеской компании можно сделать конкурс более экстремальным. В этом случае в роли "корзин" выступят мужчины, точнее их карманы и руки, куда и будут отправляться "сырые" яйца, но переносить их удобнее будет уже в руках).

*Седьмой конкурс* "Денежки, как я люблю вас, мои денежки!"
 Ведущий: Пора отдохнуть. Проводим еще один аукцион. Называем пословицы, поговорки, крылатые выражения о деньгах и денежках. Вспоминаем, пополняем казну. Каждая пословица - монетка. Побеждает команда "срубившая" последнюю.
(Подсказки для ведущего: Денег много не бывает; Деньги не пахнут; Деньги счет любят; Копейка рубль бережет; Не в деньгах счастье; Думай не думай, а сто рублей не деньги; Не было ни гроша, да вдруг алтын; Всех денег не заработаешь; Денег, как грязи; Денег - куры не клюют; Деньги ваши станут наши; Деньги на бочку!; Деньги к деньгам; Плакали наши денежки; Финансы поют романсы; Уговор дороже денег; Эх, ма, кабы денег тьма!; Копейка рубль бережет; и т.д.)

*Восьмой конкурс* "Счастье не в деньгах, а в их количестве, или Азарт - дело серьезное".
Ведущий А сейчас командам представится возможность значительно увеличить свой командный капитал. Для этого Вам, друзья, понадобится и смекалка, и умение логически мыслить, и просто ее Величество - Удача. Когда-то, очень давно, наши пра-пра- бабушки играли в незамысловатую игру "данетки". Скорее всего, тогда она называлась по-другому. В наши дни, получив новое современное имя, игра снова становится популярной. Вот в нее-то мы и поиграем. Условия просты: я задаю вопрос,  команды же задают мне дополнительные вопросы, которые могут помочь в решении поставленной задачи. Отвечать я буду только "Да" или "Нет", Вы же путем логических умозаключений, должны найти правильный ответ. Итак, начинаем. Первая отгаданная "данетка" принесет команде 10 (20) полновесных монет.
(Спасибо за идеи данеток автору И. Парфеновой!)

*Первая "данетка"*
Они хорошо делали свою работу, а Света из-за них стала лучше говорить. Что происходит?
Ответ: Света учит скороговорку "Четыре черненьких чумазеньких чертенка чертили черными чернилами чертеж чрезвычайно чисто"
Проводится первый тур игры.
Ведущий: Задача понятна? А теперь условия немного изменяются. Точнее отвечать на вопрос будет только одна команда. Например, команда "N". При правильном ответе, она получит свои 20 золотых, но!!! Команда "M", при желании, может перекупить право ответа. Для этого она должна поставить на кон бОльшую сумму - 25 - 30 монет. В случае правильного ответа, команда получает уже ту сумму, которую она поставила на кон. В торгах могут принимать участие обе команды. 
Данетки "на продажу":
1. Чтобы проверить свою теорию Лиза наносила вред окружающей среде. Что происходит?
Ответ: Лиза гадала на ромашке - "любит, не любит".
2. Баба Клава шла с базара, по дороге забралась на дерево, слезла с него и пошла дальше. Что произошло?
Ответ: Она перешла ручей по поваленному дереву.
3. В магазине Ирина подверглась нападению животного, которое хотело добраться до ее шеи, но ей удалось выйти победительницей. Что произошло?
Ответ: Оксану "душила жаба", но девушка поборола свою жадность.

*Девятый конкурс* "Деньги под ногами не валяются".
  Ведущий: Все хорошее когда-нибудь кончается: и молодость, и отпуск, и денежки. И наш праздник плавно подходит к концу. Прошу команды на сцену. Как Вы полагаете, мои разбогатевшие друзья, верна ли пословица "Деньги под ногами не валяются"?
Следуют ответы.
Ведущий: Ну, что же, предлагаю проверить. Сейчас Вашему вниманию будет представлен уникальный аттракцион: "Денежный дождь". Это очень полезное действо. Недаром же новобрачных осыпают не только лепестками роз, но и пшеницей, и мелкими монетами. Мы здесь далеко не брачующиеся, но испытать благодать звеняще-шуршащего дождика всегда полезно и приятно. А вот, после того, как финансовая тучка улетит, Вам предстоит собрать то, что из нее нападает.

  Идет "Денежный дождь" из сувенирных бумфети. Можно добавить в "осадки" и несколько градин (монет). Команды собирают деньги. Побеждает команда, собравшая большее количество купюр и монет.
Звучит песня Алика Фарбера "Денежки, как я люблю вас, мои денежки".
Денежки, как я люблю вас. мои денежки.mp3

*Финал.* "Раздача слонов и подарков".
 Ведущий: Пока звучит жизнеутверждающая песня, команды считают свой капитал, и вычисляют, сколько они заработали за сегодняшний вечер, не забывая учесть, что начальной была сумма NN.

Звучит песня Ансамбля АББА " Mani-mani-mani "

Ведущий: Итак, деньги посчитаны, результаты впечатляют. За наш недолгий вечер команда N заработала nn денежных знаков в твердой (деревянной валюте) и заняла почетное второе место. Ей вручается неразменный рубль.
Звучат аплодисменты, вручается подарок.
Ведущий: С небольшим перевесом в  mm знаков команда M стала абсолютным победителем. В связи с чем, ей вручается чек номиналом в размере заработанного сегодня капитала, а все члены команды получают почетное звание "Денежный мешок".
*(Для организаторов*: Для победителей можно подготовить костюмы: мешки с прорезанными отверстиями для головы и рук, с соответствующими надписями и украшениями. Один из них можно примерить и продемонстрировать.)
Звучат аплодисменты, вручается подарки.

*Совет от автора:* В маленькой компании, или на веселом семинаре можно устроить чаепитие со значением и пользой. Для этого под каждую чашку положите небольшой лист бумаги. Размешайте чай простым карандашом. (Количество размешиваний можете определить заранее. У Веселых Волшебников, например, число 27 считается магическим. Но можно воспользоваться и своим, счастливым числом). После этого на листке бумаги каждый пишет: ЧАЙ, ДЕНЬГИ БУДУТ! Листок нужно положить в кошелек. Пусть  работает приманкой для денежек. И не забудьте про виновников торжества. Свои кошельки-кошелечки можете "покормить" манкой. И у двери замануху рассыпать. Пусть денежки знают, куда идти нужно)))

Желаем всем нашим пользователям богатства и процветания!

----------

ANYA_21_81 (06.11.2018), Janett (27.01.2018), наталья севрюкова (24.09.2018)

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

Если вы хотите для ваших финансистов в компании устроить праздник, тогда сценарий профессионального праздника Дня финансиста «Деньги любят счет», именно то, что вам подойдет.

У вас сегодня пройдет шуточный праздник, поэтому атмосфера праздника и хорошего настроения должна быть создана с утра. Поэтому на двери комнаты, где работают ваши финансисты, наклейте разные таблички, например, «ТИХО, идет подсчет денег» или такой плакат, «Извините, что помешали вам деньги прятать».

Продумайте, где будет проходить ваш праздник. Лучше, чтобы это было помещение вашей столовой или самый просторный кабинет. Кстати стены помещения вы можете тоже украсить, наклеив скотчем купюры разного достоинства, можете набросать их также по столу. Но вы, же понимаете, что это не настоящие деньги, сделанные на ксероксе или фотошоп.

Займитесь поиском для своих коллег подарков. Это могут быть подарки, связанные с деньгами. Например, шуточный станок для печатания денег или другой подарок из раздела «Для коллег»  или «Прикольные и шуточные подарки».

Теперь приготовьте для коллег поздравления или тосты, а можете для них переделать песню, ведь среди ваших молодых коллег явно кто-то умеет это делать. Слова песни должны содержать не только важность работы финансистов, но также и тот юмор, который возникает порой при вашей работе, и вы обязательно должны исполнить эту песню на празднике.

Всем вашим коллегам придумайте приглашения и вручите им их перед рабочим днем.
Приглашение будет выглядеть в виде американского доллара, только вместо фотографии президента, будут фотографии ваших сотрудников. Фотография начальника отдела может быть на фоне 100 долларовой купюре, фотографии сотрудников по старшинству от 50$ до 1$.


В указанное время соберитесь все в зале за красиво оформленным и накрытым столом и начинайте поздравления и провозглашение тостов. Пример поздравлений и тостов вы можете посмотреть в разделе «Поздравления» и «Тосты».

*Проведите застольный конкурс «Проплаченые знания».*  Если ваши гости знают настоящую цену деньгам, предложите им проверить свои знания о деньгах. Вот несколько вопросов для проведения небольшой викторины:
1. Назовите вспомогательную историческую науку, изучающую монеты как вещественные памятники культуры. нумизматика
2. Латинское название денег «pecunia» и русское слово «товар» происходят от слова… скот
3. Когда монеты стали чеканить на Руси? в X-XI веках
4. Слово «монета» произошло от имени богини Монеты. Назовите её более известное имя. Юнона
5. Назовите денежную весовую единицу для измерения золота и серебра В Древней Руси. Гривна

Теперь можно переходить к праздничной программе и проводить конкурсы.  *Первый конкурс* «Финансовая пирамида». Для конкурса вам понадобится очень много монеток (например, копейки). Далее разделите участников на две одинаковые команды. Каждой команде объясните, что в ходе конкурса участникам надо из этих монеток построить пирамидку. Чем выше будет пирамидка, тем ближе команда станет к победе. На выполнение задания командам выделяется определенное время, например, 5 минут. Монетки надо класть как кирпичики при строительстве дома. Команде, победившей в конкурсе, вручите диплом за самую хитрую и масштабную финансовую пирамиду этого года.

После всех конкурсов лучшему финансисту вручите *специальный приз,* а всем сотрудникам в честь праздника подарки. Затем можете устроить танцы, а начать необходимо с конкурса, кто лучше из финансистов станцует танец под песню «Money» ли под песню Глюкозы «Деньги, денежки мои».

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

Деньги в нашей жизни
Цель. 
Дать понятие сущности денег, их роли в повседневной жизни. 
Задачи. 
1). Ознакомить учащихся с основными элементами культуры обращения с деньгами; 
2). Обсудить вопросы нравственности, возникающие при обращении с деньгами; 
3). Объяснить необходимость денег, способствовать формированию нравственной позиции в решении денежных вопросов. 

Оформление. 
Плакаты, схемы, стенгазеты по теме: «Деньги», «История денег». 

Ведущий: Ребята! Первого сентября в нашей стране отмечается праздник — День Знаний! За лето вы подросли, повзрослели и, конечно, поумнели. Посмотрите друг на друга — вы улыбаетесь друг другу, потому что рады увидеться вновь после долгих летних каникул, — вы уже не те, что были год назад. Этим летом многие из вас не только отдыхали, но и помогали взрослым. Вы знаете, что отдых не может быть бесконечным, правда? Почему? (В ответах звучит: «Нужны деньги»). 
Учитель: Да, деньги нужны каждый день, мы все зависим от них. Деньги определяют достаток семьи, благополучие государства. Все вы с детства знаете, что деньги всегда нужны и что чаще — всего их не хватает. Но что такое деньги, всегда ли они были и когда появились, обычно над этим никто не задумывается. А поскольку сегодня День Знаний, девиз которого: «Знание — сила», попробуем узнать побольше об истории денег, о том, что же такое деньги, какие бывают деньги, как к ним относиться, чтобы они были надежными и верными помощниками. Итак, мы начинаем. 

Звучит запись группы ABBA «Money, Money». Выходят два мальчика и две девочки, одетые одинаково: светлые (белые). рубашки с галстуками, в руках папки. 

1-й ученик: Когда точно появились деньги, никому не известно. Кто их изобрел, сказать невозможно. Ученые предполагают, что произошло это примерно семь тысяч лет назад, в то время, когда возникла необходимость обмена излишками нужных продуктов питания и производимых предметов обихода. Но как обменять глиняный горшок на курицу? Или зерно на оружие? Вы думаете, это просто? Давайте попробуем. 

Проводится игра: всем ребятам раздаются карточки с изображением различных предметов, причем указано, на что можно обменять и что нужно выменять. Время задается — 10 минут. 

2-й ученик: Долго маялись наши предки, пока не сообразили: надо выбрать из товаров какой-то один и сравнивать с ним ценность других. Такой товар деньгами как таковыми еще не был, но роль их до поры до времени выполнял успешно. Например, у многих народов роль денег выполняли домашние животные. Скот считали по головам. От количества голов зависело богатство. Древние римляне произносили слово «головы» как «капитал». Отсюда и произошло понятие «капитал», что означало «главное имущество». Французский этнограф Клод Энер, изучавший в республике Чад жизнь кочевников, рассказывал: «Основное богатство — скот, главный подвиг — угон его от соседей». Но не только скот являлся главной и единственной денежной единицей в прежние времена. 
3-й ученик: Вот перечень лишь некоторых предметов, которые использовались в качестве денег в разные времена у разных народов: рыба, меха, жемчужины, коровьи черепа, нанизанные на шнур клыки и хвосты свиней, зубы собак, кенгуру и дельфинов, стеклянные бусины, раковины, перья попугаев, используемые для выкупа за невесту в Новой Гвинее вплоть до наших дней, куски меди, бруски соли, железные прутья, бронзовые колокольчики, мешочки с бобами какао и так далее. 
4-й ученик: А вот еще удивительная единица — фея, но это сказочный персонаж в воздушных одеждах, с прелестным личиком, нежным голосом и умением творить добрые волшебства. Фея — это самая крупная и странная форма каменных денег, с острова Яп, расположенного в западной части Тихого океана. Феи — это огромные каменные круги диаметром до трех с половиной метров и весящие около пяти тонн. Монеты — феи лежали перед домом владельца, свидетельствуя о его богатстве. 
1-й ученик: Проблема заключалась в том, что один товар, используемый в качестве денег, не похож на другой, и, как правило, его нельзя делить на части. Например, английский капитан Верни Камерун, побывавший в Африке, рассказывал о том, как он покупал лодку, чтобы переправиться через озеро. Для этого ему пришлось обменять имевшуюся у него проволоку на сукно, сукно на слоновые бивни, и только после этого в обмен на бивни он получил лодку. На этот обмен у капитана ушло приблизительно десять дней. 
2-й ученик: Со временем роль всеобщего обменного товара закрепилась за благородными металлами — золотом и серебром, так как они легко превращаются в слитки, делятся на части и мало изнашиваются. Первые металлические монеты появились 27 веков назад в античном государстве на берегу Эгейского моря — Лидии на рубеже VIII—VII веков до н.э. Эти монеты чеканили из природного сплава золота и серебра. 
3-й ученик: В нашей стране первоначально основной денежной единицей была гривна — серебряный слиток определенного веса. Гривну можно было рубить на части, отсюда и название — рубль. Когда товар стоил дешевле, рубили на части и рубль: пополам — получались две полтины, или же на пятьдесят резаний. А вот название копейки связывают с изображением на серебряной монете Московского княжества Святого Георгия на коне и с копьем в руке. Копейка стала основной разменной монетой на Руси. Ее приравняли к рублю в соответствии 100 : 1. 
4-й ученик: Само название «деньги» произошло от слова «деньга». Так называлась серебряная монета, которую чеканили в годы правления Дмитрия Донского. Позже вместо деньги в обращении появилась копейка, но название осталось. Курьезный факт из нашей истории: императрица Елизавета Петровна за понравившуюся ей оду М. В. Ломоносова пожаловала ученому премию в две тысячи рублей. Премию выплатили медными монетами, общий вес составил три с лишним тонны. На перевозку «премии» потребовалось несколько подвод. 
1-й ученик: Да, металлические деньги были не всегда удобны. Но, когда в конце XIII века венецианский купец Марко Поло вернулся на родину после долгого путешествия по Китаю и рассказывал, что в Китае платят за товары «бумажками с печатью», ему не верили. Только к XVII веку бумажные деньги распространились в большинстве европейских стран. В 1994 году европейские бумажные деньги отпраздновали свой трехсотлетний юбилей. Именинником был английский фунт стерлингов. 
2-й ученик: А в России бумажные деньги появились в 1769 году. Их название «ассигнации» происходили от латинского слова «ассигнацию» — «назначение» (в смысле "назначить", «вводить в обращение»). Ввела в обращение бумажные деньги Екатерина II. Ее портрет украшал 100-рублевую купюру, отсюда и название «катенька». 
3-й ученик: Для денег не существует границ и для их названий тоже. Название американского доллара, например, произошло от слова «таллер». Так называлась серебряная монета, которая чеканилась сначала в Германии, а позже и в других странах Европы. Американская валюта, кроме немецкого имени, имеет еще и русскую «внешность»: рисунок банкноты достоинством в один доллар выполнен русским художником Сергеем Макаронским. 
4-й ученик: Кроме американцев, жители одиннадцати других стран называют свою валюту словом «доллар». Не только французы, но и жители еще семи государств называют собственную валюту — «франк». Европейские государства пришли к пониманию необходимости единой денежной единицы, так называемой «евро». К тому же, по мнению многих экономистов, бумажные деньги устарели. В наши дни во многих странах современный человек может практически ежедневно обходиться без наличных денег — их заменяют пластиковые кредитные карточки, по сути — электронные деньги. 
Ведущий: Итак, мы очень коротко попытались проследить историю денег от их появления до сегодняшнего дня. Теперь вы можете себе представить, что деньги — это не такая уж и простая вещь, хотя и вполне обычная в нашей жизни. Недаром о деньгах, о том, как к ним относиться, было написано немало научных трудов. Но и во многих литературных произведениях герои рассуждают о деньгах, демонстрируя свое отношение к ним. Сейчас я предлагаю провести небольшое состязание — литературную викторину. 

Вопросы к викторине: 
1. Герой, какого произведения наивно последовал этому совету: «…на этом поле выкопай ямку, скажи три раза «Крекс, фекс, пекс», положи в ямку золотой, засыпь землей, сверху посыпь солью, полей хорошенько и иди спать. Наутро из ямки вырастет небольшое дерево, на нем вместо листьев будут висеть золотые монеты». (А. Н. Толстой. «Золотой ключик»). 

2. Между кем и в каком произведении состоялся такой разговор: «Клад — это деньги такие и сокровища, которые люди в землю спрятали. Разбойники всякие. 
— А зачем? 
— А зачем ты косточки в саду закапываешь и под печку суешь? 
— Я? Про запас. 
— Вот и они про запас». 
(Э. Успенский. «Про дядю Федора», между котом Матроскиным и Шариком). 

3. Какие деньги были в царстве царя Гвидона? (Золотые. 
«Все скорлупки золотые. 
…Из скорлупок льют монету 
Да пускают в ход по свету»). 

4. Кто и в каком произведении часто повторял: «Пиастры! Пиастры!» (Попугай Флинт из «Острова сокровищ» Л. Стивенсона). 

5. Кто и при каких обстоятельствах, усмехнувшись при виде денег, сказал: «Негодный мусор, и на что ты мне теперь? Всю кучу золота я охотно отдал бы за любой из этих грошовых ножей. Мне некуда тебя девать. Так отправляйся же на дно морское». (Робинзон Крузо, герой книги Д. Дефо). 

Ведущий: Появление денег было не менее важно для развития человечества, чем изобретение паровой машины, железных дорог или телефона. Никакие машины не способны выполнить так много работы и сберечь столько человеческих сил, как деньги. Но в то же время деньги вызывают ожесточенную борьбу за обладание ими, причем борьбу беспощадную. Жажда денег доводит людей до преступлений, развивает алчность, скупость, превращает накопление денег в жизненную цель. Сколько смертей, сколько горя связано с жаждой денег! Вот как об этом написал А.С. Пушкин в «Скупом рыцаре»: 
Барон смотрит на свое золото. 
Кажется, не много, 
А скольких человеческих забот, 
Обманов, слез, молений и проклятий 
Оно тяжеловесный представитель! 
Да! Если бы все слезы, кровь и пот, 
Пролитые за все, что здесь хранится, 
Из недр земных все выступили вдруг, 
То был бы вновь потоп — я захлебнулся б 
В моих подвалах верных. 
А вот как выразил свое мнение о деньгах древнегреческий драматург Софокл: «Ничто не содействует в такой мере, как деньги, установлению среди людей дурных законов и дурных нравов, деньги поселяют раздоры в городах и изгоняют людей из жилищ, деньги обращают людей самых благородных ко всему постыдному и гибельному для человека, они же научают извлекать из всякой вещи только зло и беззаконие». 
Вот такой парадокс — с одной стороны, деньги — великое изобретение человечества, без которого невозможен был прогресс, а с другой стороны, это — зло, от которого только беды и несчастья. 
Я предлагаю вам поиграть: у каждого из вас на столе карточка, на которой написана часть пословицы. Найдите свою пару, составьте всю пословицу целиком и запишите ее на доске. 
(Денег куры не клюют. Без копейки рубля не бывает. Захочешь добра — посыпь серебра. С деньгами мил, без денег постыл. Не хвались серебром, хвались добром. Без нужды живет, кто деньги бережет. Долго спать, с долгом встать. И слова не скажи, только грош покажи. Есть грош, будет и рожь. Денежка не бог, а бережет. Через золото слезы льются. Без денег сон крепче. Тот мудрен, у кого карман ядрен). 

Ведущий: Да, природа денег оказывается достаточно сложной, об этом в свое время Уильям Ю. Глад-стон, премьер-министр Великобритании, заметил: «Даже любовь не свела с ума стольких людей, сколько мудрствования о сущности денег». Казалось бы, деньги созданы человеком, однако ведут себя подчас как природная стихия. Предпринимателям известно — когда дело касается денег, невозможно учесть все случайности. А денежное обращение — это такой чувствительный механизм, что учитывать в работе с ним нужно все. Что, разумеется, невозможно. Поэтому часто говорят, что деньги нужно чувствовать. 
Ведущий: Чем бы вы ни занимались в будущем, помните, что самые дорогие вещи не имеют цены! Например, здоровье. Не экономьте на здоровье! Помните, что за деньги не купишь хорошее настроение. Или уважение окружающих. Или любовь близких. Не обедняйте себя, стараясь все соизмерить с деньгами. Далеко не все продается и покупается. Прислушайтесь к мнению французского писателя Жана де Лабрюйера: «Богатству иных людей не следует завидовать: они приобрели его такой ценой, которая нам не по карману, они пожертвовали ради него покоем, здоровьем, честью, совестью. Это слишком дорого». 

Выходят два мальчика. 

1-й ученик: Деньги сами по себе не приносят несчастья, все определяет отношение к ним человека. Общий язык с деньгами можно найти, если не делать накопление их смыслом всей своей жизни и тем более не использовать для этого нечестные методы. 
2-й ученик: Культура общения с деньгами — часть общей культуры человека. Она заключается в здоровом отношении человека к деньгам, должна воспитываться с детства и быть основой отношений между людьми, в которых, так или иначе, используются деньги. 
1-й ученик: А чтобы не страдать от недостатка денег и в то же время не попадать в полную от них зависимость, неплохо бы следовать таким советам: 

Поочередно выходят семь ребят, у каждого плакат с текстом, который они озвучивают. 

1. Не стыдитесь вести денежные подсчеты. Это всегда делали многие известные люди, не знавшие недостатка в деньгах. 
2. Но все же подсчеты лучше вести не на людях, а наедине с собой, ведь это ваше личное дело. 
3. Планируйте свои расходы. Будьте разумны в тратах: пока вы не столь богаты, чтобы удовлетворять все свои желания. 
4. Но никогда не экономьте на заботе о своих близких! Даже небольшие подарки порадуют их, кроме того, порадуют вас: ведь подарки так же приятно дарить, как и получать. 
5. Старайтесь не влезать в долг! Никогда и ничего не просите, говорит один из главных героев романа «Мастер и Маргарита» М. Булгакова. Никогда и ничего, и особенно у тех, кто сильнее вас. 
6. Если у вас возникнут трудности, приложите усилия в поисках решения, не спешите раздражаться или начинать жаловаться. 
7. Старые русские купцы говаривали: «Денежку наживай, да честь не продавай» и еще «Превыше всего прибыль, а честь — выше прибыли». Пусть этот девиз станет и вашим девизом в жизни. 

Ведущий: Я думаю, ребята, что сегодняшний урок будет вам полезен, прежде всего, тем, что вы немного по-другому теперь будете смотреть на деньги. Вступая во взрослую жизнь, вы вспомните сегодняшний разговор и постараетесь разумно и честно зарабатывать и тратить деньги. Ведь как сказал почти четыреста лет назад Ф. Бэкон: «Деньги — очень плохой хозяин, но очень верный и нужный помощник!».

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

Цель - формирование экономического мышления учащихся и культуры обращения с деньгами, как части общей культуры человека, то есть подготовка к будущей самостоятельной жизни.

Задачи - познакомить учащихся с историей создания денег и объяснить их необходимость. путём постановки проблемного вопроса “деньги - это добро или зло?” раскрыть сущность денег как нравственной категории. Применяя методику тестирования, выявить наличие качеств, определяющих возможность учащихся самостоятельно решать денежные вопросы. Познакомить учащихся с основными элементами культуры обращения с деньгами.

Каждый день мы имеем дело с деньгами, постоянно от них зависим. Деньги определяют достаток семьи, состоятельность фирмы, благополучие государства. Если у вас кто-нибудь спросит что такое деньги, то вы наверно сильно удивитесь, ведь даже маленькому ребёнку понятно, что деньги - это такие бумажки, или монетки, на которые можно купить почти всё что угодно. С детства вы знаете, что деньги всегда нужны, и что чаще всего их не хватает.

А что такое деньги по сути вряд ли кто задумывается. Но ведь на самом деле это удивительно: почему в обмен на какие-то цветные бумажки можно получить красивую игрушку, модную одежду, или вкусный торт? Что за таинственная сила скрыта в них? Откуда они взялись? Всегда ли они были? А если нет, то когда появились? И самое главное почему? Как к ним относиться? Чего больше - добра, или зла приносят они людям.

Путешествие в историю денег.

Точную дату появления денег назвать невозможно. Кто их изобрёл тоже неизвестно. Произошло это примерно 7 тысяч лет назад. Пока первобытные люди производили мало продуктов питания, одежды и других самых необходимых предметов, им не были нужны деньги. Что собрали в лесу, то и съели, что соткали из конопляного волокна, то и носили. Со временем жизнь усложнилась. Появилась возможность производить некоторые излишки изделий и обменивать их на другие необходимые вещи. Тут-то и возникли проблемы. Как скажем обменять овцу на глиняный горшок? Или курицу на стелу? Или ещё ситуация: надо обменять яйца на звериные шкуры, взяли десять яиц - донесли восемь, остальные разбились, шкуру не дали.

Долго маялись наши предки, пока не сообразили: надо выбрать из товаров какой-то один и сравнить его с ценностью других. Такой товар деньгами как таковыми не был, но роль их до поры до времени выполнял успешно.

В разные времена и у разных людей деньги выглядели и назывались по-разному. Например самые первые русские деньги ходили на четырёх ногах, мычали и блеяли. Кстати, домашние животные выполняли роль денег у многих народов. Скот считали по головам. От количества голов зависело богатство хозяина. Древние римляне произносили слово «головы» как «капитал». От сюда потом и произошло понятие «капитал», что означало «главное имущество». Вот некоторые предметы, которые использовались в качестве денег в разные времена у разных народов: рыба, меха, жемчужины, коровьи черепа, нанизанные на шнур, клыки и хвосты свиней, зубы собак, кенгуру и дельфинов, бруски соли, железные прутья и так далее.

А феи! Это не сказочный персонаж, а самая крупная и странная форма каменных денег с острова Яп, расположенного в западной части Тихого океана. Феи это огромные каменные круги диаметром до трёх с половиной метров и весящие около пяти тонн. Монеты- феи лежали перед домом владельца и символизировали его достаток.

Проблема заключалась в том, что один товар, используемый в качестве денег, не похож на другой и его нельзя делить на части. Например английский капитан Верни Камерун, побывавший в Африке, покупал лодку. Проволоку обменял на сукно, сукно на слоновые бивни, а после этого в обмен на бивни получил лодку. На это у него ушло приблизительно 10 дней.

Со временем роль всеобщего обменного товара закрепилась за цветными металлами - золотом и серебром, так, как они легко превращаются в слитки, делятся на части и мало изнашиваются. Первые металлические монеты появились 27 веков назад. Это произошло в античном государстве на берегу Эгейского моря- Лидии на рубеже 8-7 веков д.н.э. в скоре по достоинству монеты оценили в соседних, а потом и в дальних государствах.

В нашей стране первоначальной денежной единицей была гривна - серебряный слиток определённого веса. Гривну можно было рубить на четыре части, отсюда и название- рубль. Когда товар стоил дешевле, рубль разрубали пополам - получались две полтины. Кроме того, рубль можно было резать на пятьдесят резаней.

Название копейка появилось в связи с тем, что на серебряной монете Московского княжества с одной стороны был изображён святой Георгий на коне и с копьём в руке, от которого и пошло название монеты. Её прировняли к рублю в соотношении 100:1. Само же название «деньги» произошло от слова «деньга». Это серебряная монета, которую начали чеканить в годы правления Дм. Донского.

Но с появлением металлических денег проблемы всё-таки не исчезли. Пример: когда императрица Елизавета Петровна пожаловала М. В. Ломоносову примерно 2000 рублей, премию выплатили медными монетами. Она потянула на три с лишним тонны.

Бумажные деньги были изобретены в Китае в VIII веке. А в России бмажные деньги появились в 1769 году. Их название «ассигнации» происходит от латинского слова «ассигнацио»- «назначение» (в смысле назначать, водить в обращение). Ввела в обращение бумажные деньги Екатерина II. Её портрет украшал 100-рублёвую купюру, ласково называемую «катенькой».

Появление денег было не менее важно для развития человечества, чем изобретение паровой машины, железных дорог, или телефона. Никакие машины не могут выполнять так много работы и сберечь столько человеческих сил как деньги. Но в то же время деньги вызывают ожесточённую борьбу за обладание ими, причём борьбу злую и беспощадную. Жажда денег доводит людей до преступлений, развивает алчность, скупость, превращает накопление денег в жизненную цель. Сколько смертей, сколько горя принесла жажда денег.

В старину поговаривали, что деньги изобрёл дьявол. Миф о деньгах, как о порождении сатаны - пожалуй, единственный в мировой истории миф, создавшийся усилиями людей простых и самых просвещённых.

Вот такой парадокс: с одной стороны, деньги - великое изобретение человечества, без которого невозможен был прогресс, а с другой стороны, это- зло, от которого надо избавляться. Получается, что мы деньги просто слишком любим и в то же время слишком ненавидим, мы деньги слишком боимся, в чём же причина такого порой суеверного страха перед деньгами? «Даже любовь не свела с ума столько людей, сколько мудрствования о сущности денег,»- заметил премьер-министр Великобритании Уильям Гладстон.

Ещё один парадокс, в котором кроется причина упрямого непонимания феномена денег: деньги созданы человеком, однако ведут себя подчас, как стихия, причём опасная. Предпринимателям известно - когда дело касается денег, невозможно учесть все случайности. Поэтому и говорят о том, что деньги надо чувствовать.

Западный человек начинает обучаться искусству обращения с деньгами с раннего детства, и учёба продолжается всю жизнь. Папа- миллионер, а сын стоит у конвейера и заворачивает гамбургеры, или ремонтирует машины, или торгует газетами, зарабатывая себе на каникулы. Это не жестокость, не жадность, а норма жизни. На западе деньги - воспитательное средство.

Маргарет Тетчер в детстве всё свободное время простояла за прилавком, но игрушек и обновок почти не видела. Просто её отец считал, что всего она должна добиться самостоятельно.

В 90-е годы 19 столетия электрическая компания в Детройте приняла на службу молодого механика с жалкой оплатой в $11 в неделю. Он работал по 10 часов день, а вечером уединялся в старом сарайчике. Соседи называли его чокнутым. После трёх лет упорного труда этот парень выехал из сарайчика в экипаже без лошади. В этот вечер родилась новая промышленность. А парня звали Генри Форд.

В нашей стране ситуация несколько иная. Много лет у нас говорили о том, что деньги - зло. Сегодняшнее же мнение - что деньги - самое главное в жизни, что за деньги можно купить всё. А самое печальное то, что люди, считающие деньги способными сделать всё, сами готовы сделать всё за деньги.

Любимый разговор наших сограждан - денежные дела, трудности семейного быта, возможности заработка. Хоть мы и переживаем непростое время и жалобы на бедность понять можно, но идея недостатка денег настолько захватывает человека, что мешает сосредоточиться на плодотворной деятельности. Человек так привыкает быть бедным, что даже если ему удаётся разбогатеть, то он либо быстренько избавляется от богатства, либо просто продолжает считать себя бедным. Нужно всегда помнить о том, что фиксируясь на неудачах, мы семи закрываем себе дорогу наверх.

Кто-то сказал, что если сегодня с утра раздать всем людям по 100 рублей, то уже к обеду окажется, что у одних денег больше ста рублей, а у других - меньше. Если бы знать заранее в число кого ты попадёшь… Попробуйте определить, можете ли вы подружиться с деньгами.

Можете ли вы подружится с деньгами?

В работе меня привлекает результат, а не процесс.(1б.)

Я всегда уделяю больше внимания реальной ситуации, чем своим планам.(1б.)

Закончив дело, я могу без труда взяться за другое.(1б.)

Деньги - самое главное в жизни.(7б.)

Я мгновенно переключаюсь с одного дела на другое и легко возвращаюсь к прерванной работе.(1б.)

Я могу работать 10-12ч., даже если работа мне не приятна.(1б.)

Если я разбогатею, я решу себе все проблемы(7б.)

Любая компания признаёт меня лидером.(5б.)

Я не вижу в жизни боль привлекательной цели, чем богатство.(4б.)

Я хочу получить в будущем высшее образование.(2б.)

Почти всегда бедность- следствие недостатка способностей.(1б.)

Мне нравится улучшать жизнь с помощью своих идей.(1б.)

Любую покупку я могу сделать лучше, выгоднее других.(5б.)

Я - хороший организатор.(5б.)

Мне не нужно время на «раскачку» перед работой.(1б.)

Я никогда не забываю о делах, за которые взялся.(1б.)

Я бы рискнул начать собственное дело, нежели работать на кого-то ещё.(5б.)

В конфликтах я всегда добиваюсь своего.(5б.)

Я не могу сидеть без дела.(1б.)

Для нормальной работы мне достаточно 6ч. сна.(1б.)

При поражении я тут же начинаю работать на реванш.(1б.)

Деньги необходимы для решения любой проблемы.(4б.)

Я могу легко завязать разговор с кем угодно.(4б.)

Ни одна деятельность не привлекает меня так, как зарабатывание денег.(7б.)

Мне легко производить на людей приятное впечатление.(3б.)

У меня очень много знакомых.(3б.)

Я всегда могу добиться от людей того, что мне нужно.(5б.)

Я с удовольствием пошел бы на работу, где много поездок.(1б.)

Я с интересом изучаю иностранный язык.(1б.)

Я почти никогда не опаздываю.(1б.)

Результаты:

<6б. – в бизнесе вас вряд ли ждёт успех. Скорее всего, вам подойдёт карьера святого. Советуем вам всё же поработать над собой в плане тренировки работоспособности и техники общения, эти навыки нужны не только миллионеру.

6-18б. – ваших задатков вполне достаточно для работы по найму, возможно, на относительно самостоятельной должности. В самостоятельном деле вас ждут немалые трудности, не кидайтесь в бизнес, как в омут - сначала научитесь лучше плавать.

19-50б.- вы можете добиться успеха, если попадёте на «золотую жилу», или будете действовать за широкой спиной босса, либо в сплочённой команде, которая компенсирует ваши слабые места.

51-75б. – если вы никогда не преуспеете в бизнесе, то это будет просто недоразумением. Никогда не оставляйте попыток - вас ждёт успех.

>75б. – страшно подумать о тех высотах, которые вы можете достигнуть. Однако, вступая на первые ступени этой бесконечной лестницы, подумайте, не слишком ли дорогую цену вы хотите за это заплатить? Не забывайте, что есть вещи дороже денег.

Чем бы вы не занимались в будущем, помните, что самые дорогие вещи не имеют цены! Например - здоровье. Поэтому экономьте на мороженом, или пирожных, но не экономьте на обедах. Сэкономьте на супермодной одежде, но не экономьте на хорошей книге, или хорошей музыке, которая вам нравится. Помните, что за деньги не купишь хорошее настроение, или уважение близких. Или их любовь. Не обедняйте себя, стараясь всё соизмерить с деньгами. Далеко не всё на свете продаётся и покупается. Прислушайтесь к мнению французского писателя Жана де Лабрюйера: «Богатству иных людей не следует завидовать: они приобрели его такой ценой, которая нам не по карману, они пожертвовали ради него покоем, здоровьем, честью, совестью. Это слишком дорого».

Нужно помнить, что не деньги сами по себе приносят счастье, как считалось на протяжении многих лет, а отношение человека к ним. Общий язык с деньгами найти можно, если не делать их накопление смыслом всей своей жизни и, тем более, не использовать для этого нечестные, но весьма соблазнительные методы. Культура общения с деньгами - это часть общей культуры человека. Она заключается в здоровом отношении человека к деньгам, должна воспитываться с детства и быть основой отношений между людьми, в которых так или иначе используются деньги. Именно такая мысль заложена в заповедях русских купцов, которые не утратили своей актуальности и наши дни и о которых неплохо было бы знать современным предпринимателям.

Стенгазета

Нам конечно же не стоит рассчитывать на то, что в кармане появится неразменный рубль. Да и с неба деньги далеко не каждый день падают. Вот как например решил свои финансовые проблемы один 10-ти летний мальчик. Родители наняли ему репетитора по английскому языку. Плату учителю за уроки передавали с мальчиком. Через несколько месяцев сынок сильно не высыпается, но по английскому языку даёт грандиозные успехи. Оказалось, что к репетитору он давно уже не ходит, учит язык самостоятельно по ночам, а деньги отдаёт под проценты своим одноклассникам. Сейчас он весьма преуспевающий предприниматель.

Конечно не обязательно отдавать деньги под проценты друзьям. Но уже сейчас вам надо задумываться, откуда берутся деньги. Если у родителей денег хватает и беспокоится не о чем – попытайтесь представить, что совсем скоро вы станете взрослыми, самостоятельными людьми и брать деньги у мамы с папой будет просто стыдно. А значит надо самим научиться чему-то, что поможет вам зарабатывать. Образование, кстати, получить тоже имеет смысл. Не для родителей, для вас.

И кто-то по-прежнему будет «гибнуть за металл», а кто-то мечтать о гибели самого «металла». Но реальность такова, что общий язык с деньгами нужно найти каждому из вас. В любом случае нужно помнить, что «деньги - очень дурной господин, но весьма хороший слуга». Эту мысль высказал английский философ Френсис Бэкон около 400 лет назад.

И если вы начнёте зарабатывать деньги, создавая что-нибудь своими руками, у вас появится чувство, которое может принести огромную радость: чувство уважения к себе, гордость собой. Самое главное богатство, которое, кстати, никуда не денется.

Хорошо, если сегодняшний разговор станет для вас полезным. А чтобы уже сейчас вы могли оценить свои возможности, предлагается задание. Представьте, что у вас появилась возможность получить работу, которая вам нравится. Но есть и другие претенденты. Попробуйте составить краткое резюме, в котором нужно указать основные свои достоинства, что вы умеете и какими возможностями располагаете, сколько хотели бы получать за эту работу. Резюме должно быть чётким, лаконичным.

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

Проведи время с пользой для своего кошелька!
Займись своим финансовым мышлением и разберись, почему у тебя пока мало денег, или узнай, что делать с деньгами, если их много.
Цель: Исследование восприятия своего материального благосостояния, отношения к деньгам, как способу реализации желаний и возможностей; ограничивающих убеждений, мешающих повышению материального уровня.
Осознание потребностей, ценностей.

Об игре: Игра «Денежный поток» – это навыки и знания по работе с деньгами, возможностями и ситуациями принятия решений. Хорошая компания и опытный психолог помогут решить вопросы страха и коммуникации - главные причины отсутствия денег! Новый опыт дает новые возможности!
Помните - Денежный поток это психология!

Чтобы начать игру ответьте на вопросы:
• Что вы думаете о деньгах?
• Как они у вас появятся?
• Для чего Вам нужны деньги?
• Что может стоять между вами, вашими целями и деньгами...?
• Какие чувства вызывает эта причина?
• Почему вы не обращаетесь к опыту разбогатевших людей?


Чаще всего участники нашей игры отвечают: «Им способствовала удача, возможности сами просились в руки»…
«Чтобы разбогатеть, надо быть действительно талантливым в этой сфере, а от моих попыток толку – ноль»…
Люди, которые говорят об удачливости, не совсем правы и вот почему... Стоит подробней ознакомиться с биографиями добившихся успеха личностей и осознать на их примере, что финансовый успех и достаток этих людей зависел не от удачи, а скорее от черт характера и личных усилий.

Наша игра как раз та большая возможность выработать новые качеств личности, которые можно в последствии конвертировать в реальные деньги.
Что останавливает вас работать над изменением и улучшением своих внутренних качеств? Чего вы боитесь?

Закрываете глаза на свои возможности? Нужна поддержка? Тогда к нам на игру...
Хотите использовать все шансы, но пока не получается? Хотите изменений?
Именно об этих вопросах думал американский предприниматель, инвестор и писатель Роберт Кийосаки создавая игру Cashflow - Денежный поток 101. Именно она лежит в основе тренинга, который могут пройти все желающие для того чтобы научиться управлять возможностями и деньгами.
 Хотите изменить свое благосостояние? Начните мыслить, как богатый человек!
Объективно взгляните на возможности, которые:
• вам предлагает жизнь
• есть внутри вас

Научитесь формулировать цель и создавать мотивацию! Хорошая и правильная цель поможет вам держать нужное направление и не растрачивать свои усилия впустую. Потренируйтесь на игре. Попробуйте держать свой курс, цель, мотивацию хотя бы в течении 3 часов. Сомневаетесь что это возможно? Опытный психолог поможет преодолеть трудности на игре!

ДЕНЕЖНЫЙ ПОТОК – тренинг, соответствующий реальности.
Игра моделирует ситуации связанные с тратой и приобретением, которые знакомы нам в жизни. В процессе игры Вы получаете определенную сумму и рассматриваете возможности для продуктивного инвестирования.
Вы думаете: «Вот, наконец, я сейчас разбогатею…».
Однако проходит кон за коном, а ситуация на игровом поле повторяет ситуацию в вашей жизни. Там упустили, туда не посмотрели, тут испугались…

Потому что во время игры Cashflow вы поступаете согласно тому же психологическому сценарию, который определяет ваши поступки и в настоящей жизни.
• Мама внушала: «Деньги есть только у жуликов»…
• Папа говорил: «Да ты всегда будешь в убытке, какой из тебя коммерсант!»…
И вы подсознательно начинаете «убегать» от благосостояния, заведомо выбирая ходы, которые априори не могут принести прибыли.
 Скажите своим комплексам «СТОП!»
С помощью опытного психолога – ведущего тренинга «Денежный поток» найдите психологические установки, которые толкают вас к тому или иному ходу в игре. «Рассортируйте» их на «свои» и кем-то вам навязанные; оставьте те, которые могут принести реальную пользу.

Научитесь видеть ВСЕ варианты, которые предлагает ситуация, а не только те, которые вы знали и применяли раньше, в вашем прошлом жизненном опыте.

Научитесь видеть ВСЕ варианты, которые предлагает ситуация, а не только те, которые НЕ противоречат вашему… мировоззрению-воспитанию. Научитесь четко отвечать на вопрос: СКОЛЬКО вам надо денег? ДЛЯ ЧЕГО?
Тренинг «ИГРА ДЕНЕЖНЫЙ ПОТОК» снимает ваш подсознательный страх перед деньгами и учит смотреть на каждую ситуацию, возникшую на игровом поле, в обход стереотипов.

Чем чаще Вы играете в эту игру, тем БОГАЧЕ Вы становитесь! Потому что Ваше мышление Ваш главный АКТИВ!

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

уф,опять я тут кучу букоф навываливала  :Blink:  Сама с любопытством прочитала,надеюсь и ВАМ понравится :Meeting: 
 Первый сценарий,тот редкий случай,когда -  :Ok: нравится!!! Бери ,как говориться и работай,если "горит"
в догонку,дурацкий розыгрыш в тему 
*«Помидорка»*
Вызываются двое желающих. Становятся лицом друг к другу по разные стороны одной табуретки. Ведущий кладет на табуретку денежную купюру и объявляет, что на счет «раз, два, три..» » кто первый положит руку на купюру — тот выиграл (для большего азарта купюру можно отдать победившему). Далее задача усложняется: кладется новая купюра, игрокам завязываются глаза, (с завязанными глазами они проверяют на месте ли она) и на счет «раз, два, три…» они дружно хлопают рукой по … помидору, который во время счета положил вместо купюры ведущий.

 Я что ещё хотела предложить,мои друзья,давайте начнем уже* песни* тематические вспоминать. :Aga:

----------


## Славина

> Первый сценарий,тот редкий случай,когда - нравится!!!


Он у меня в ссылке в моём первом сообщении)) от него и оттолкнулись. Дальше наполнила идеями теми, что вы тут предложили, завтра отработаем и отчитаюсь. 




> ,давайте начнем уже песни тематические вспоминать.


Я хотела качнуть песен для фона про деньги, только вот все какие-то про всё не то, что нам надо))) То денег нет, то деньги зло, любовь за деньги, деньги есть-девушки есть. Взяла только Серёгу "Миллион долларов США" и Мистер кредо "Лаве, лаве". "Мани-мани" в застолочку вставила,  в шумелку твою, Тань.

----------

ТАТЬЯНА55 (03.12.2016)

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

*Самый счастливый гость* (Перед началом торжества под  тарелки(приклеить под стул скотчем и т.д. положить монеты (5р или 10р) 
Уважаемые гости, кто сегодня на торжестве самый счастливый?(выслушать варианты) . 
Правильный ответ гости. Но и среди гостей есть три самых счастливых. Проверьте, у кого под тарелочками есть монеты.
Вот они наши самые счастливые гости. Спросите почему? Потому что  именно им, ПРОСТО ТАК   достаются эти счастливые манеты,котрые притянут оочень большие деньги! !(Этих гостей приглашаем в центр зала) 




> про деньги, только вот все какие-то про всё не то, что нам надо


Не соглашусь Ирина! ПесТни хорошие есть и высказывания прикольные то же,как "созрею..упаду". А может,кто и вперед как всегда успеет! Да Оля?
*Ольгия*,

----------


## Ольгия

> Да Оля? Ольгия,


Танечка, ну ты хитрюля))) Знаешь, чем меня выманить))) Девочки, очень некогда, даже читануть выставленные сценарии, я вся в подготовке одной игрульки на НГ.
Вот, навскидку:
http://rgho.st/6ZWhz5vSL
http://rgho.st/7GVStjlP5
http://rgho.st/7bqcp8bV5
http://rgho.st/8gp6Kdpkp
http://rgho.st/7k52ySMhP

----------

Anelka (03.12.2016), Инна Уманская (06.12.2016), ТАТЬЯНА55 (03.12.2016)

----------


## Славина

Девчули, обещанный отчёт!!! Спасибо вам за предоставленный материал из него и сложила сценарий. Но так как полный сценарий не пишу, пишу наброски и планчик от руки, скидываю наброски. Разбавите своими конкурсами. На столы мы в начале праздника разложили денежные деревца, высаженные в пластиковые стаканчики, туда были воткнуты феншуйские монетки. Манку в мешочках для приманивания денег, шоколадные конфетки, чтобы всё было в шоколаде. На призы я выдавала шоколадные медальки, а победителю в конце вечера, кто больше всех собрал медалек главный приз, это может быть и шампанское и что угодно. А также ещё в качестве призов были лимоны, лимонад. Скажу, что всё задуманное  - удалось! :Ok: 

Праздник ДЕНЕГ – Счастье не в деньгах, а в их количестве!

Позывные вечера.

Выход ведущих.

1.Вед:В жара или дождь, или даже в мороз
На праздники есть удивительный спрос!

В мире существует масса разных праздников. Есть праздники местные и международные, традиционные и необычные: День объятий, День блондинок, День яйца, День сони, День шоколада, День спонтанного проявления доброты, День огурца и даже День туалета. Итак, праздники самые разнообразные существуют, а Дня Денег - нет! Пора восстановить справедливость. 

Ведущий: Деньги, Денежки, Деньжищи - разноцветные бумажки и звонкие монеты, обладающие фантастической энергией и мощным потенциалом. А еще - отвергаемые, оболганные, обруганные... Вспомните, "деньги - зло", "больших денег честным трудом не заработаешь", "деньги портят человека" и тому подобное. Но, почему же тогда мы тайно вожделеем эти самые дензнаки? Да еще и в количествах, о которых и сказать-то в приличном обществе неудобно? Воспитание, друзья мои, воспитание! Предлагаю восстановить справедливость и отметить День денег! А назовём мы наш праздник так «Счастье не в деньгах, а в их количестве!»

Отбивочка. ДЕНЬГИ.

Ведущий: Тост. Давайте поднимем наши бокалы за то, что несмотря ни на что, мы нашли время и деньги сегодня здесь собраться и немного отдохнуть от повседневной суеты. 

Ведущий:Конкурс "Валюты разных стран".
Для начала устроим разминку по принципу "Аукцион": кто говорит последнее слово на заданную тему, тот и выиграл. А темой нашего Аукциона будут "Валюты разных стран".
(Подсказка для Ведущего: рубль, доллар, фунт, евро, афгани, динар, песо, франк, лев, донг, лари, реал, тенге, крона, юань, вона, иена) последнему назвавшему – приз – монета.
А как мы их с Вами считаем? Если крупные ,то берём пачку и прямо так и начинаем-шик-шик, шик-шик, КРАСОТА!
-А если мелкие, то тоже красиво-дзинь-дзинь, дзин- дзинь, так бы и слушала, так бы и считала!!!
-Я вижу Вы то же любите это занятие, тогда эта часть стола у нас считают бумажные: шик - шик, когда я буду показывать вам рукой, а ваш стол будет считать металлические : дзинь-дзинь ,я буду показывать другой рукой!
-И так, попробуем? Внимание на меня!!!(начинаю «дирижировать» столами)
звучит песня «Мани-мани»
Отлично получилось!
Я желаю вам всем, чтобы у вас всегда денежки и шуршали и звенели!

 Ведущий: Говорят, что кошелек-это домик для денег. Так откройте свои кошельки и загляните есть кто там дома???Бывает заглянешь в домик для денег,  а дома-то никого нет… или бывает пойдёшь гулять с деньгами, а приходишь домой одна. Так вот, чтобы денежки у вас всегда водились и не переводились предлагаю исполнить вам один ритуал. по привлечению денежек в наш кошелёк

Жабу задавим
Поднимите руку, кто хотел бы иметь МНОГО денег?(гости поднимают руки).
А теперь поднимите руки те, кто хотел бы иметь денег больше, чем имеете сейчас в ДВА раза? (гости поднимают руки).
Хорошо, не будем мелочиться, в 10 РАЗ?(гости поднимают).
Да что там, в 10,сразу же в 100 раз?(поднимают)
А теперь я Вас научу, как привлечь к себе денежную удачу и финансовое благополучие.
Разотрите свои ладони, чтобы они стали горячими. Растёрли? 
А теперь эти горячие ладони положите себе на грудь и закройте глаза... (пауза)... 
Чувствуете...как жаба отпускает!!! !!

Ну, а если серьёзно, то на новую, растущую луну
берете любую денежку, которая вам нравится в руки и говорите: Денюшка моя, неразменная.. заходи в мой домик . Если хочешь  можешь пригласить своих родственников из Европы или Америки - возражать не стану. Приму всех в свой домик!!!!И храните эту денежку неразменной всегда и почаще её заряжайте.
И помните, деньги стоит тратить на самое лучшее, поэтому тратьте их все на себя или своих половинок.
А теперь давайте выпьем за то, чтобы мы имели столько денег сколько хотим и что бы за это нам ничего не было!

Пословицы и поговорки про деньги. 
У нашего народа всегда было спорное и неоднозначное отношение к деньгам. Деньги, безусловно, ценились. Однако широкая русская душа всегда отличалась отсутствием меркантильности, иногда деньги даже отрицались. Дороже денег ценились хорошие человеческие отношения и спокойная жизнь. А кто из вас знает какие пословицы про деньи?
Кто больше назовёт приглашаем для участия в следующем задании. Кто быстрее сложит свою пословицу. 3-5 человек.
Опять же пословицы, поговорки про деньги, которые нужно сложить из слов нарезанных и перемешанных (лучше добавить лишние слова) Победителю –приз -монета.
Все пословицы о деньгах и об отношении к ним наглядно демонстрируют культуру и ценности нашего народа. Эти ценности передались нам на генетическом уровне, на протяжении веков, из поколения в поколение. Имейте в виду, если вы хотите разбогатеть, нельзя отрицать деньги и жить, руководствуясь пословицами: «лишние деньги – лишняя забота», «бедность не порок», «не в деньгах счастье». И в тоже время, не забывайте, что деньги – это всего лишь деньги. Не жертвуйте счастьем, здоровьем и другими человеческими ценностями в погоне за деньгами. В пословицах «За деньги здоровья не купишь», «Не имей сто рублей, а имей сто друзей» отражена народная мудрость истинных ценностей.

Бизнес-викторина

1. Их часто кидают на ветер (Деньги)
2. Деньги на черный день (Заначка)
3. Чем гребут деньги ? (Лопатой)
4. Его любят деньги. (Счет)
5. Счет поступлений и долгов данной организации. (Дебет)
7. Конкурент доллара (Евро)
8. Какая денежная валюта может расти на дереве? (Крона)
10. Процент от рубля (Копейка)
11. Контора с боссом и факсом. (Офис)
12. Бумага с курсом. (Акция)
13. Увертюра к зарплате (Аванс)
14. Список получателей ЗП (Ведомость)
15. Синоним купюры. (Банкнота)
16. Чей портрет красуется на 50 $? (Грант)
17. Дающий в долг. (Кредитор)
18. Это богатство Карл Маркс смог создать только на бумаге (Капитал)
19. Где держат в заложниках ценные вещи? (Ломбард)
20. Эквивалент при обмене на мыло.( Шило)
21. Финансовая структура, заранее рассчитанная на обман вкладчиков. (Пирамида)
22. Бумажный совладелец предприятия. (Акционер)
23. Ящик, где хранится ЗП (Сейф)
24. Подстраховочный взгляд назад. (Оглядка)
25. И волейболельная, и тарифная. (Сетка)
26. Погодные условия в коллективе (Климат)
…………………………………………………………………………….
Две команды – красивые и умные.

Простая эстафета ,вполне можно деньгами украшать, ну а прищепок, я думаю у всех валом. Игру можно проводить на корпоративах, свадьбах и юбилеях. Как денежное дерево.
По команде «1, 2, 3, дерево наряди!», начинается эстафета.
Нужно взять одну купюру из одной корзинки, добежать до дерева, достать одну прищепку из второй корзины и прикрепить купюру прищепкой к одежде. Затем вернуться обратно.


Вариантов много, самый простой - на листочках А4 рисуешь разные денежные знаки ( круто, конечно, если можешь крупно цветные купюры распечатать, а нет так просто знак доллара, евро, да хоть тугрика) Потом раскладываешь их вперемешку в виде дорожки ( можно по принципу классиков). На старт выходит первая команда ( 2-3 человека), вытягивает листочек с денежкой, минуту смотрят на дорожку, запоминают рисунок, потом завязываем ВСЕМ глаза и они по очереди должны пройти , наступая ТОЛЬКО на свои купюры. Например, вытянули доллар и шагают только по долларовым значкам. 
Потом следующая команда. Рисунок дорожки меняем, конечно. 
Обычно команды сразу вытаскивают себе денежку и знают по какой дорожке пойдут. 
 команда -группа поддержки, кричат своему представителю- прямо 1 шаг, вправо 2 шага или как то иначе..шум, азарт и веселье гарантировано.

Можно и на скорость и на ловкость, а если совсем сплоченная команда, то и на сближение

Конкурс "Храните деньги в сберегательной кассе!"
Ведущий:  Наверное, многие помнят такой советский слоган:  "Храните деньги в сберегательной кассе". И мы, как современные люди, храним свои накопления, конечно, не в носках, а в банках. А вот, как делать вклады "правильно", как защитить свои сбережения знают далеко не все.
Проводится конкурс "Храните деньги в сберегательной кассе"
Ведущий:  Попрошу выйти "на сцену" по 1-2 (в зависимости от количества участников)мужчин - это будут наши БАНКИ. Каждому Банку дадим по одной клиентке, которая за определенное количество времени (например, 1 минута), должна будет сделать, как можно больше вкладов в свои банки. Вклады это фантики (у клиенток должны быть равные количества "денежных средств"), банковские ячейки - карманы, рукава, носки, наконец! Начинаем. Время пошло!
Звучит таймер  
Таймер.mp3
После подсчета оставшихся на руках средств выявляется первый победитель.
Ведущий:  А теперь прошу клиенток сменить БАНКИ и попытаться снять вклады своих соперников. На все про все те же 60 секунд. Время, господа!
Звучит таймер  
Таймер.mp3
Побеждает участница, которая успела снять большее количество вкладов соперника.

Ведущий: Все хорошее когда-нибудь кончается: и молодость, и отпуск, и денежки. И наш праздник плавно подходит к концу. Прошу команды на сцену. Как Вы полагаете, мои разбогатевшие друзья, верна ли пословица "Деньги под ногами не валяются"?
Следуют ответы.
Ведущий: Ну, что же, предлагаю проверить. Сейчас Вашему вниманию будет представлен уникальный аттракцион: "Денежный дождь". Это очень полезное действо. Недаром же новобрачных осыпают не только лепестками роз, но и пшеницей, и мелкими монетами. Мы здесь далеко не брачующиеся, но испытать благодать звеняще-шуршащего дождика всегда полезно и приятно. А вот, после того, как финансовая тучка улетит, Вам предстоит собрать то, что из нее нападает.

Идет "Денежный дождь" из сувенирных бумфети. Можно добавить в "осадки" и несколько градин (монет). Команды собирают деньги. Побеждает команда, собравшая большее количество купюр и монет.

Приз – лимон победителям вечера
Что за "ЛИ"? Что за "МОН"?
В звуках нету смысла,
Но едва шепнут "ЛИМОН",
Сразу станет миллион.
"Тебе лимон и мне лимон - мы получим миллион!"
Чтоб здоровья иметь на сто лет,
Витаминчик «С» нужен.
Потому – пол-лимона в обед,
И ещё пол-лимона на ужин.

А для тех, кто подумал: «чудак»,
Объяснишь предпочтенья во вкусе:
Не закусишь хурмою коньяк,
Да и дыней его не закусишь!

Когда человек ожидает чего-то хорошего, какой он делает жест? (потирает руки) потрите свои руки.
Муз 02 (руки трём)
Посмотрите, красные? У кого не красные – потрите ещё.
Муз 03 (руки чешем)
А теперь почешите правую ладошку, это к чему? Правильно здороваться. А сейчас левую. Это к чему? Точно, к деньгам! А чтоб точно было к деньгам об карман надо её почесать. И чем сильнее чешем, тем лучше. 

Кричалка «За это выпить надо, а мы – не возражаем!

Мужчины кричат -За это надо выпить, 
Женщины - А мы не возражаем!

Вед: Сегодня чудный праздник, мы это понимаем!

Мужчины- За это надо выпить, 
Женщины - А мы не возражаем!

Вед: Все женщины — прекрасны, мужчины - неподражаемы!

Мужчины: - За это надо выпить, 
Женщины - А мы не возражаем!

Вед: В кругу друзей любимых мы праздник отмечаем!

Мужчины - За это надо выпить,
Женщины - А мы не возражаем!

Вед: Любви, здоровья, счастья и денег всем желаем!

Мужчины: За это надо выпить, 
Женщины - А мы не возражаем!

----------

Janett (27.01.2018), oga (09.05.2017), Анжелика. (06.12.2016), Бегущая по волнам (06.12.2016), Инна Уманская (06.12.2016), наталья севрюкова (24.09.2018), Северяночка (06.12.2016), ТАТЬЯНА55 (05.12.2016)

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> я вся в подготовке одной игрульки на НГ.
> Вот, навскидку:


Уряяя! Скоро наша щедрая Олечка,поделиться новой,замечательной ,застольной игрой!!!Ольга спасибо за песни,ты как всегда очень оперативна.
 :Vah: Ольга нашла ваше с Леной творение 
Яйцо богатства:
Возьми яйцо и скоро станешь ты богат -
Возможно, завтра ты *отыщешь целый клад*!
Нужно срочно думать над Квестом,чтоб КЛАД какой то ?найти!!! В Денежную тему будет,самое- ТО!!!




> Скажу, что всё задуманное - удалось!


Ирина,очень рада за твой успешный почин! Повезло клиентам,они не только веселились,но и ушли просветленными и на денежное благосостояние заряженными.



> Манку в мешочках для приманивания денег,


или ПЕРловка,чтоб бабло ПЁРло!!



> На столы мы в начале праздника разложили денежные деревца, высаженные в пластиковые стаканчики, туда были воткнуты феншуйские монетки.


Ира а фоточки будут с праздника?



> Девчули, обещанный отчёт!!!


Спасибо большое,ты умочка!!

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

Вот нашла розыгрыш,если на кону будут реальные 10 баксов,то почему бы и нет?! 
Снайпер
На струйном пpинтеpе печатаете 50 десятидолларовых купюр. Но изображения наносите только с одной стороны. А с другой пишете задание (выпить стопку водку без закуски, сплясать, рассказать анекдот и т. д.) Эти бумажки «денежной» стороной наружу укладываете в пластиковые стаканчики и расставляете эти стаканчики у стенки. Собираете участников конкурса в нескольких шагах от этих мишеней и предлагаете им стрелять по стаканчикам из детского пневматического пистолета с пульками.

Естественно, гости находятся в радостном предвкушении от прибыли. Веселое разочарование постигнет первого попавшего в мишень «снайпера», когда вместо обогащения на 10 долларов он получит задание, например, прокукарекать, стоя на одной ноге на стуле. От души посмеявшись, гости с радостью продолжают артобстрел и с удовольствием выполняют выпавшие на их долю задания

----------


## Славина

> Ира а фоточки будут с праздника?


Танюш, спасибо! А вот фоткать, а никто и не фоткал, чтобы какие-то моменты были интересны. Мы пофоткались в начале с девочкой, с которой совместно вели и все. Мне некогда на мероприятиях фоткать. Была мысля пригласить знакомого фотографа, но на него денег не хватило) да и я бы сказала, это была больше приватная вечеринка, там посторонних не было, были свои люди и очень солидные. А зажигали хорошо. Не стали мы мешать людям расслабляться)

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Мне некогда на мероприятиях фоткать. Была мысля пригласить знакомого фотографа, но на него денег не хватило)


да это правда,я просто думала,что хотя бы пара тройка фоток по тому же оформлению..пока гости собираются.

----------


## Славина

> я просто думала,что хотя бы пара тройка фоток по тому же оформлению.


А вот про это я даже не подумала!))) Зато есть такая в тему! :Grin: 



**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

ТАТЬЯНА55 (07.12.2016)

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

Девочки,есть такое высказывание...Мои финансы,поют романсы"  и даже песня такая ,кажется у Буйнова..вот и Ира сетовала на эту проблемму



> Я хотела качнуть песен для фона про деньги, только вот все какие-то про всё не то, что нам надо)))* То денег нет, то деньги зло, любовь за деньги, деньги есть-девушки есть*.


А можно ведь сделать угадайку по этим песням,подобрав картинки..как в передаче "Где логика"  Как Вам такая идея,стоит ли подбирать полиграфию?

----------

Инна Уманская (11.12.2016)

----------


## lenamiledy

Можно ещё такой незатейливый денежный конкурс сделать на Нг.

Денежное дерево. 
Во время танцев Ведущая устанавливает на сцене горшок из под растения. Это не простой горшок, в нём растёт денежное дерево. 
Чтобы вырастить за одну НГ ночь денежное дерево – нужно, в течение вечера гости должны кидать монеты в горшок, так сказать – на счастье! 
Я вместо дерево, поставлю Петуха мешочком, в этот мешочек, гости должны бросить мелочь, но если бросят 1 рубль, то Петушочек не запоет, он принимает только 2 -х и 5-ти рублевые монеты. Спасибо за подсказку, тоже сделаю как вы- "Кто угадал, тот горшок с деньгами и веткой ёлки забирает с собой, в качестве приза".

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

Анимашка https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5-FSewWAsZA хочу ЭТУ музыку!!

----------

Николай Бугаков (16.12.2016)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> хочу ЭТУ музыку!!


Таня, ДА БУДЕТ ТАК! :Grin:  Это мой любимый Горан Брегович! :Ok: 
http://naitimp3.ru/mp3/917792-goran_...get_the_money/

А вот так будет видно сам видеоролик :Yes4:

----------

annuschka (24.03.2017), TSI (10.05.2017), Инна Уманская (16.12.2016), Мэри Эл (31.07.2017), наталья севрюкова (24.09.2018), Орбита (17.12.2016), похестакес (26.06.2017), ТАТЬЯНА55 (16.12.2016)

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

[img]http://*********net/8865750m.jpg[/img]

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

Вот готовый конкурс на блюдечке с каёмочкой 
[img]http://*********net/8882707.jpg[/img]  [img]http://*********net/8880659.jpg[/img]  [img]http://*********net/8885779.jpg[/img]
[img]http://*********net/8874515.jpg[/img]   [img]http://*********net/8876563.jpg[/img]  [img]http://*********net/8872467.jpg[/img]
[img]http://*********net/8867347.jpg[/img]

 :Derisive: игра слов [img]http://*********net/8847891m.jpg[/img]

----------

Anelka (04.02.2017), TSI (04.02.2017), Инна Уманская (05.02.2017), Ольгия (24.03.2017), Славина (04.02.2017)

----------


## TSI

Народные приметы про деньги, богатство.
- Никогда не показывайте и не хвастайтесь деньгами перед чужими людьми. Зависть страшное дело. 
- Провожая или встречая гостей не стойте на пороге, вы не пустите таким образом денежное благополучие в дом. Также после шикарного застолья с гостями, весь мусор со скатерти вытрясите на улицу, завить уйдет вместе с мусором. 
- В доме нельзя подметать несколькими метелками, иначе ваше богатство разметается по углам. - Помогайте нагружать вещи посторонним людям, это привлечет вам деньги. Но не помогайте выгружать вещи, богатство от вас в таком случае убежит.
 - Никогда не садитесь на стол, это к пустому кошельку. 
- Не кладите деньги на стол, это приведет к большим затратам.
- Долги отдавайте с утра, но не вечером. Не занимайте деньги в понедельник, иначе всю последующую неделю деньги будут тратиться в большом количестве.
 - В плохую погоду не выносите мусор из дома. Так вы принесете бедность.
- Не ставьте сумку с кошельком на землю, деньги уйдут через пол, не давайте деньги в долг через порог, иначе вы их не вернете. 
- Если вы копите деньги не заглядывайте очень часто в копилку, иначе кошелек прохудится. - Деньги в кошельке должны лежать аккуратно и по порядку.
 - Больше общайтесь с богатыми людьми, они приносят денежное счастье. 
- Окна в доме должны быть чистыми. Деньги идут только в чистый дом. 
Не разбрасывайте обувь, вместе с обувью уйдет и денежное благополучие. 
- Старайтесь быть всегда в хорошем настроении, деньги любят веселых людей.
 - Не ставьте бутылки пустые на стол, со стола уйдет благополучие.
 - Никогда не поднимайте деньги с дороги, чужие деньги придут, а свои уйдут. 
- Когда вы расплачиваетесь в магазине деньгами, то сумму выложите на кассу, но не в руки продавцу, а сдачу старайтесь забирать из рук продавца.
 - Никогда не кладите нож на стол лезвием вверх, тогда в доме будет водиться только мелочь.

----------

Janett (27.01.2018), ЕЛЕНА_КАРПЕНКО67 (02.11.2017), наталья севрюкова (24.09.2018), Ольгия (24.03.2017), ТАТЬЯНА55 (05.02.2017)

----------


## nurka5

Добрый день. Может, кто подскажет фильмы, где есть интересные моменты с продавцами или банковскими работниками?

----------


## Ольгия

> интересные моменты с продавцами или банковскими работниками


Не понятно, как вы хотите использовать эти моменты, поэтому не совсем понятно, в каких подсказках вы нуждаетесь. Попробую дать моменты:
1)Вокзал для двоих - Басилашвили торгует дынями по 3 рубля
2)Спортлото 82 - сцена на базаре, апельсины по 1 рублю штука, а не килограмм
3)Афоня - Гони рубль, родственник, мне Афоня рубль должен!
4)Операция Ы - Балбес торгует кошками-копилками
5)Иван Вас. меняет профессию - Куравлёв с пачкой денег - Граждане, храните деньги в сберегательной кассе!
6)12 стульев - Утром деньги - вечером стулья!
7) ="= -Дядя, дай 10 копеек - Может тебе ещё ключ от квартиры, где деньги лежат?
8)Бриллиантовая рука - Куй железо, не отходя от кассы
9) ="= -Чтоб ты жил на одну зарплату!
10)Джентльмены удачи - Сан Саныч, давай червонец, пожалуйста. Керосинка буду покупать, …
11)="= -Вот у меня один знакомый, тоже учёный, у него три класса образования. А он десятку за полчаса так нарисует, не отличишь от настоящей.
12)Приключения Буратино - зарыть 5 монет на Поле Чудес
13)Зигзаг удачи -Давно известно: деньги портят человека. Но отсутствие денег портит его ещё больше_ (Это вообще звучит как эпиграф всего конкурса!)_
14)А эта фраза звучит и в "12 стульях" и в "Москва слезам не верит", правда, чуть изменённо - "не учи" и "не учите":
Не учите меня жить, лучше помогите материально!

_Ещё фильм про кассиршу_
«Новогодний детектив» (2010г) – про кассира, которая украла деньги в кассе и сняла шикарный дом на НГ ночь, чтобы показать своей первой любви, какая она успешная женщина.

----------

Janett (27.01.2018), radost (17.05.2017), наталья севрюкова (24.09.2018), ТАТЬЯНА55 (07.11.2017), Фелиция-77 (13.11.2017)

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

А я с щедрыми подарками от Елены*Алешина Елена*,   Прекрасной!  
Так как Леночка очень занятый человек,выставляю  с её разрешения! 
Денежный галстук с инструкцией [img]http://*********net/9120810m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********net/9122858m.jpg[/img]
Звезда [img]http://*********net/9111594m.jpg[/img]
На ЛимоноМанию 
[img]http://*********net/9161773m.png[/img]
Ещё у Лены есть МНОГО чего на эту тему,но уже за дополнительную благодарность :Girl Blum2:  стучитесь вот сюда   http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=138755

----------

Алешина Елена (01.04.2017), Нови4ок (03.04.2017), Ольгия (01.04.2017)

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

С этим то же вполне можно что то сделать.
— Расскажи-ка, Денежка, где была? 
— Расскажи, Зеленая, как дела? 
— За тобою бегала целый год. 
— Ты меня не видела… А я вот! 
— А ну-ка давай-ка приди мне на счет…
И в баксах, и в евро И чтоб круглый год!!!
Ну, за финансовое благополучие!

----------

Варшава (23.04.2017), Инна Уманская (26.04.2017), наталья севрюкова (24.09.2018), Ольгия (23.04.2017)

----------


## Ольгия

Балаган лимитед - Одолжите пару тыщ
Балаган Лимитед – Пару Тыщ.mp3

----------

Инна Уманская (26.04.2017), наталья севрюкова (24.09.2018), ТАТЬЯНА55 (24.04.2017)

----------


## Ольгия

Переделка МАНИ-МАНИ  
Мюзикл  Мама мия  Мани мани.mp3

----------

alla-mus (07.04.2018), lenik (08.01.2022), oga (09.05.2017), Инна Уманская (04.05.2017), маринатокарь (14.04.2018), наталья севрюкова (15.09.2019), ТАТЬЯНА55 (01.05.2017)

----------


## oga

С большим интересом прочитала темку.Спасибочки всем за идеи.

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

Принесла с соседнего форума 



> Спойте песню....
> 
> "Банка денег" с песней
> Банку изнутри выкладываю и обклеиваю (я клею на прозрачный двухсторонний скотч) ненастоящими купюрами, беру 5тысячные обычно, вкладываю настоящую купюру, о чём обязательно предупреждаю!
> 
> Песня на мотив"Чё те надо".
> Мы ... (имя) тебя от души поздравляем,
> Ты прости нашу нервную дрожь,
> Мы споем для тебя че те надо, че те надо,
> ...

----------

Natka (29.10.2017), наталья севрюкова (15.09.2019), Николай Бугаков (18.10.2017), Ольгия (18.10.2017)

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

Навеяла эта картинка 
 
Продаются шоколадные манеты(в Ашане 400 руб за кг) или шоколадные плиточки типа золотые(производство Казахстан) Прикупила ,буду делать конкурс -прикол на победителя(2 человека) Смысл в том,кто выше построит пирамиду из денег(плиток золота)Все очень просто,на любую плотную подставку они строят..типо вот на этом ограниченном пространстве...,а дальше(говорю только после того как они закончат строить) -приз получит тот,кто выше сможет поднять эту пирамидку ,естественно не рассыпав.
Сейчас посмотрела ,можно строить пирамидку прямо пачками из сувенирных денег,их уже скопилось достаточное колличество :Yahoo: Но шоколадки они скользят лучше :Aga:

----------


## Фелиция-77

Уже год как использую свой же вариант конкурса с деньгами. В прошлом году был птичий год, поэтому условно обозначила новогоднюю программу "в поисках птицы счастья". (Полностью раскрыть тему нужно было с декором и номерами, что нереально, поэтому условно).

Говорят, не в деньгах счастье, а в их количестве.  Правильно, деньги портят людей… Так что, у нас, в основном, народ хороший… Хотя некоторые считают, что единственный недостаток денег - их недостаток. Чтобы ни говорили, деньги – это тоже частичка счастья. Предлагаю примерить на себя образ людей в белых зарплатах и поговорить на тему как «Журчат рубли».
Трек 007   Трёх знатоков этого шоу мы приглашаем.
1._ Стричь бабки_.  Давайте с вами познакомимся. Очень приятно. Вы работаете? Очень хорошо! Ходить на работу - к деньгам.  Есть выражение: стричь бабки. Мы их стрижем по-разному. Давайте покажем, как . Ножницы вам в руки и белую зарплату. _Далее оочень подробно объясняем, что надо сделать. Участники делают следующее: все сидят на стульях. По команде они встают подходят к ведущему, берут ножницы и листы белого цвета, которые нарезают по отмеченным линиям._Поехали. Трек 008 1.
Считаем. (Имя) знает, Важно не то, какая у тебя зарплата, а то, как ты умудряешься жить на эти деньги. _Итог:_ Наши участники показали, чтобы заработать, надо как минимум поднять свою пятую точку.
2.Крутить деньгами .       Деньги-зло. Зайдешь в магазин-зла не хватает)) Хочется их побольше, побольше.. Мы представляем: были бы у нас большие деньжищи...Как бы мы крутили этими деньгами! Думаете так порой?. Да. Держите по большой деньге и крутите. У кого дольше прокрутится._Фото будет ниже._ 
_3. Финансы поют романсы._  Этот конкурс умышленно опускаю, т.к. он полностью основана на Иришкиных (Ирина Окрыленная) трудах. Кстати, как раз тот случай, а как пользоваться покупными сценариями. Прочитав его, создала своё и пусть использовала только часть. Но это того стоило!!! Еще один пунктик: НИКОГДА не заставляю петь незнакомых людей в микрофон!!!! Терпеть не могу ставить людей в неудобное положение и выставлять ужасные голоса на посмешище. Всё под фонограмму, еще лучше с выключенным микрофоном.

4. _Шальные деньги, бешеные бабки_.  Представьте, у вас деньги бумеранги: я их трачу, трачу ... а они обратно, обратно! Вы увидите, а вы исполните  уникальный танец бешеных бабок.  Танцы. Трек 009 5.
Спасибо, что подарили нам радость!!!

----------

Janett (27.01.2018), murra V (19.05.2020), Natir (24.11.2017), наталья севрюкова (24.09.2018), Ольга Рябинина (25.11.2017), ТАТЬЯНА55 (15.11.2017)

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Если не секрет, какая подводка к этому конкурсу?


Фотографии встретила в ленте новостей ОК. Предположить могу,но точный вариант надо покупать у автора.
2 команды,соревнуются(возможно минуту звучит какая то определенная муз. компазиция)у кого денежная пирамида будет многояруснее(выше) Возможно есть условие ,складывать деньги можно всего 1 раз.ровно пополам.

Я это вижу так...каким то манком раздать деньги .пригласить обладателей в центр зала
Дальше можно провести денежную анимашку (см. сообщение №51 и 52)
После этого делимся на 2 команды(можно через одного) объясняем условия строительства пирамиды
Аплодисменты или награждения победителей и дальше осыпаем себя денежным дождём вот фота с это го МК.

 глеб загорий

 глеб загорий

 Хороший интеллектуально ,танцевально игровой блок с обалденными фотографиями может выйти ,поскакала мараковать

----------

Anelka (29.11.2017), Ольгия (29.11.2017)

----------


## Anelka

> Я это вижу так...каким то манком раздать деньги .пригласить обладателей в центр зала
> Дальше можно провести денежную анимашку


А я примерно так и представила этот конкурс. Идейка появилась на этот счёт. Уже купюрки закупила.

----------


## Ольгия

> Я хотела качнуть песен для фона про деньги, только вот все какие-то про всё не то, что нам надо))) То денег нет,


Наконец-то Деньги есть!  :Grin:  1 Самира – Деньги Есть.mp3

----------

ZAVCLUB (01.10.2019), Елена33в (21.09.2018), наталья севрюкова (24.09.2018), Славина (05.04.2018), ТАТЬЯНА55 (08.04.2018), Успешная (24.09.2018)

----------


## annamark

Конкурс «Деньги на ветер...»
Участникам конкурса выдают по денежной купюре. Задача игроков: с трех попыток дунуть на деньги и, таким образом, передвинуть
их как можно дальше После очередной попытки игроки подходят к том} месту, куда опустилась купюра, и снова дуют.
Чья купюра улетит дальше, тот и побеждает. Как вариант, можно организовать перемещение купюр командами, по эстафете.

----------


## Ольгия

Песня про миллион из мюзикла «Летучий корабль» Aleksandr_SHarabarin_Letuchij_Korabl_Vsemogucshij_million__(xtremex3.com).mp3

----------

ZAVCLUB (01.10.2019), Елена33в (21.09.2018), наталья севрюкова (24.09.2018), ТАТЬЯНА55 (26.09.2018)

----------


## Ольгия

Не про деньги, конечно,но песня очень хорошая.
Кальянов - За всё приходится платитьА.Кальянов - За всё приходится платить.mp3

----------

Варшава (05.10.2018)

----------


## Ольгия

Где-то как-то можно и к деньгам отнести   :Derisive:   Иносказательно
Катерина Голицына - Я женщина на миллион

http://zfile.in.ua/download?file=f92...cbe3b318f61668

----------

Таня Назарова (18.06.2019)

----------


## Ольгия

Думаю, что украинский язык - не помеха, он уже давно международный!!! :Taunt: 

Дзідзьо - Я Міліонер.mp3

----------

Славина (15.09.2019)

----------


## Ольгия

Пронумеруйте самостоятельно, чтобы фразы были вразброс.

http://fayloobmennik.cloud/7371935

----------

валентина2015 (07.10.2019), Марина_2112 (13.10.2020), ТамараКоряковцева (23.10.2019)

----------


## ZAVCLUB

*Ольгия*, Спасибо огромное . Просто выручила :Tender:

----------

